# Making your own Sight Len's.21 Pic,s of hands on instructions



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

**********

Reserved for 21 training pictures.

Please allow me time to post the instruction pictures. Before posting please.  It will be to your benefit to see all instruction pictures in a row. [ Thanks.


Making your own Sight Len's.21 Pic,s of hands on instructions.

And if things works out here. We will go deeper into values of are scope positive Len's and the negative peep Len's





**********************

Guys i have 21 pictures to post.  With each picture .I will try to describe the procedure you are looking at.

Bear with me. Once i have the 22 post of instructions and pictures posted.

I will be glad to be of help and answer all questions.

So watch for the post count, to reach 22 views. Then begin your post questions or other comments. [ Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Reserved for pictures

Pictures and more to come. Please don't post


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Reserved for pictures

Pictures and more to come. Please don't post


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

more pictures Please wait


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Still posting pictures


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

You can post question's and comments now. [ Thanks


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Are these general purpose spectacles with set diopter such as .2 ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Interested in doing this. Are you just dipping the lenses in water as you go to keep them cool?

How much magnification do you get out of it?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Wouldn't the lens have to be near your face in order to work properly?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

05_sprcrw said:


> Interested in doing this. Are you just dipping the lenses in water as you go to keep them cool?
> 
> How much magnification do you get out of it?




------------------------------

Hello 
Reason for dipping in water. Is not so much to cool the Len's ,when sanding or grinding.

Dipping in water washes the Len's as you are sanding or grinding.
The Len's in the picture doesn't leave much d-bree on the Len's. But when working with the powder type plastic. There is a lot of dust, that settles on the Len's. And while turning the Len's as you grind or sand might dull the Len's. I have had all clear Len's using a water wash.


Caution = While grinding both types one should have those light plastic goggles, on.

And use a paper mask. Chips and dust .Can be harmful.

---------------------

Will answer power in next post.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Purka said:


> Are these general purpose spectacles with set diopter such as .2 ?


******************

Diopter------------------------------------>Archery power

+ 12 1/2 D = --------------------------->

+ 25------ D = ---------------------------> 

+ 37 1/2 -- D= --------------------------->

+ 50-------- D = --------------------------->+4 power

+ 62 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 75-------- D = --------------------------->+6 power

+ 87 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 100------- D = --------------------------->+8 power

Now the glasses we are working with are a +100 D = + 8 power

Comment = the + 8 power Len's, will need to have a negative peep Len's. For some people to view the target.. Or a clarifier Len's peep

There are other sources. Where one can acquire, a +blank plastic type material. With lower value power. To make a Len's for a scope..

Will go into it deeper, later. Its a very long post. For a one finger typer.   [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ParkerBow said:


> Wouldn't the lens have to be near your face in order to work properly?


The len's that archers use, has a +power. Maybe made out of a different type plastic material. Or glass. With types of coating or procedure, applied .

Answer is no to your question. 
Try holding a pair of glass a short distance, away from your face and see the results.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Very good post Unk...........thank you


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> Hello
> Reason for dipping in water. Is not so much to cool the Len's ,when sanding or grinding.
> ...




***********************************Little add on.

Guys when sanding or grinding your blank.
Use both hands. I was holding the camera with my other hand. And thats no easy task. You do need to hands.

****************

Also let talk about the small pieces of tape on the glasses.

Remove the len's from the glasses.

You place the shape of another pattern len's, on the existing len's to be cut out.

Place at least 3 pieces of tape spaced . Scratch between the open spaces.
Add a piece of tape to a blank spot, that has been scratched.

Take off the piece of tape next to it. And scratch that edge. Put the piece of tape back over the scratch mark. Just continue on till you have scratches a nice circle a little deep.

Remove all the tape. Take a sharp-E ink marker and follow your scratch mark. 

You are now ready to cut your scratch mark pattern. To be a finish scope len's.
Now cutting a scope circle.You have a little more lead way buy have a o-ring.

The one i cut out here. Had to be right on. Reason being. There were 4 corner bolt heads, that held the len's in. And just the edge of the bolt head touched the len's at each corner.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Where can I pic up an eye glass to do this with? I have never had glasses or anything like that so I have no idea.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

05_sprcrw said:


> Where can I pic up an eye glass to do this with? I have never had glasses or anything like that so I have no idea.


Hello
You find them at Wal Mart--drug stores-- and Big LOTS.

They are found on a up right stand. They are the old cheap reading glasses.


Before you buy a pair of these glasses. And to save you from waisting your money.

When you find a pair . Make a peep with your hand, or bring a peep with you.with With your bow hand. Hold the glasses out at arms length. And view through the peep hole to one len's to a object.

They might be to strong for you. And its better to check first. Now for some eyes, a green or red peep Len's . Will clear it up. [ Later.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ok thanks! great post.


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

The " Dollar Store's" near me sell reading glasses in all sorts of ratings for... $1... 
I'll be giving it a try for sure


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Paul H said:


> The " Dollar Store's" near me sell reading glasses in all sorts of ratings for... $1...
> I'll be giving it a try for sure


For a dollar thats a steel.
The nice thing here,l when shaping the blank. With a pair of glasses you have 2 chances. 



**********************************************

Let me give a little suggestion here. 

If you have a good relationship with your eye doctor. He can order them cut to size. In mm if i remember right. Just a little more money.
Also some eye places order there blanks and cut them down in there shop. Just have them order you a blank and and just cut it down . About $15.00. 

A blank size is about 3 inches in diameter. When i cut a 3 inch blank. I go to the rough wheel side of my grinder first. And sorta cut gouges from using the corner of the wheel , a little at a time to work it down. Cause the 3 inch blank is flimsy. And the smaller you get with your piece .The faster you can go, till you are close to the line. Then, keep getting slower with your work. .

Take a break and let your arms rest. You will be more relaxed and steadier.  

There is another place you can buy blanks.
I will post that later.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

subscribing


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> For a dollar thats a steel.
> The nice thing here,l when shaping the blank. With a pair of glasses you have 2 chances.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Thread.

Ok it's later where can you buy the blanks at.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Have any neat little tricks for center drilling a lens Unk?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Could you use a drimmel (sp) to do all the work?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks for this Thread.
> 
> Ok it's later where can you buy the blanks at.


******************************


QUOTE=bowman_77;1056548121]Thanks for this Thread.

OK it's later where can you buy the blanks at.[/QUOTE]


*******************************


Hello All

Quote = OK it's later where can you buy the blanks at. 

Reply = I was sorta waiting for 2010 :chortle:[


*****************************

First measure the Diameter . of your scope Len's. Now change that Diameter standard measurement , to a mm measurement.

Now the computer, at Wal Mart can understand. And relates that you need this size Len's for a pair of glasses .
Here is the hurdle obstacle here. There computer only relates down to cert-ant size blank.
So this means you haft to order a few mm larger, than you need. Which is not much of a increase in size. But that little bit of increase, needs to be taken off .To fit your scope housing. Really no big-E here.Much easier to work down a 2 1/4 blank than a 3 inch blank. [------> 


----------------------------

Now Wal Mart is going to turn you down, right off the bat.. When you first ask to buy a plastic glass blank.

*****------> Next post on this subject, I will relate to you ,how to get there attention in a nice way. Through a past event and finding, that i have already pre set. A few years back, with them. .Through there General Manger,and of all Wal Mart stores, that make or sell reading glasses.. To be continued. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> Have any neat little tricks for center drilling a lens Unk?




Quote = Have any neat little tricks for center drilling a lens Unk? 

Reply = No neat tricks. 
But i do know the procedure that it takes to drill a hole in a Len's. 

And I a sure you . That project you don't want to UNDER take.  The ones that have the equipment. And drill holes in the scope Len's . Still have there problems now and then. With a cert-ant percentage loss. And yes i know how to keep that percentage down. Might put it up for bid  [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Could you use a drimmel (sp) to do all the work?


Hello
Very good question.  And glad you brought it up.

I use a drimmel when i get down, to where i just see the out line of the mark on the pattern.
I use the smallest round sander attachment. And use the drimmel on its lowest speed. 
I hold the Len's to be, in my left hand. With the drimmel body in my right hand. I use the motion of sanding. As if i was pealing a apple with even strokes. 

Yes ] you could work the whole Len's pattern down, with the drimmel round sanding attachments. Just a little more time consuming. [ Later


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Unk Bond said:


> Now Wal Mart is going to turn you down, right off the bat.. When you first ask to buy a plastic glass blank.
> 
> *****------> Next post on this subject, I will relate to you ,how to get there attention in a nice way. Through a past event and finding, that i have already pre set. A few years back, with them. .Through there General Manger,and of all Wal Mart stores, that make or sell reading glasses.. To be continued. [ Later


I remember the write up you did about this a while back. But didn't pay a lot of attention because I was shooting BHFS then. 

Thanks for this write up!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

BlackTimber said:


> I remember the write up you did about this a while back. But didn't pay a lot of attention because I was shooting BHFS then.
> 
> Thanks for this write up!


----------------------------

Quote = I remember the write up you did about this a while back. 

Reply = You are so right.  But you didn't miss anything. I just had started it . And posted very little information. Not 1/8 as nice as this one and no pictures. 
Much nicer posters with interest here to.  And acting like adults. 

I had to close that thread because of smart remarks. Before i had a chance to explain or go into detail. They seem to think. i owed them something. When all i was doing , was donating my time. To benefit a brother archer.  [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Could you use a drimmel (sp) to do all the work?


******************

Hello All

How about this for using a drimmel 

You might take notice, to the little len's. On your bottom left of the picture.
It has a fiber drilled hole.
Took a old scratched len's with a pre-drilled fiber hole. And shaved it down. With my grinder--1 inch belt sander- And my drimmel little round sander.  [Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go 400 .Have at it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> Very good post Unk...........thank you


Your welcome. Glad to be of help. Like are motto says. Archer helping archer. :smile:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

If I can find some really cheap lenses, maybe at the dollar store, I'm going to play around with the drilling part of it. (any helpful advice you can shoot me in pm Unk would be appreciated  )


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> If I can find some really cheap lenses, maybe at the dollar store, I'm going to play around with the drilling part of it. (any helpful advice you can shoot me in pm Unk would be appreciated  )


I do know from drilling glass for making lamps that you need to drill slow!!!! Make sure that you have a glass drill bit. I would take a small rubber washer and tape it around the area that I was going to drill. After this I would pour water in the washer, this keeps the area clean and the glass cooler. If the glass gets to warm it will crack. As you drill keep stopping and pouring water into the washer, or have someone pour water into the washer as you drill. It will take some time and also take some practice. I have never drilled a small hole like this but i would think that it would be the same. If you had a drill press it would make it a little easier.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> I do know from drilling glass for making lamps that you need to drill slow!!!! Make sure that you have a glass drill bit. I would take a small rubber washer and tape it around the area that I was going to drill. After this I would pour water in the washer, this keeps the area clean and the glass cooler. If the glass gets to warm it will crack. As you drill keep stopping and pouring water into the washer, or have someone pour water into the washer as you drill. It will take some time and also take some practice. I have never drilled a small hole like this but i would think that it would be the same. If you had a drill press it would make it a little easier.


Hello
Your right up on it. 

Drill bit being vertical level and table top being horizontal level. Along with the bit speed is a big factor. And having water on the bit and Len's at the same time.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

What about that stuff they use to cool drill bits down when drilling steal? That may cool it down even better than water. Don't know


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> What about that stuff they use to cool drill bits down when drilling steal? That may cool it down even better than water. Don't know


Hello 
Well thats a thought .And who knows . Might be just the trick. Them old cheap glasses, one would be out much.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Some times when I try to get all the instructions on paper
I seem to leave something out. Reason being here. Its been a little while since i cut a Len's out. 

So today i cut out 2 Len's blanks..Pouder type. I might add. Need a paper mask. After the first pass around. Go wash the len's and your hands.
Now i remember. :wink:

--------------------

So add this to the list. When you get down close to the scratch mark on your blank.
Also go to the corner of the grinding wheel. Make about 3 notched straight in. Then start rotating about a 1/8 inch deep in that notch. All the way around. Repeat and repeat. Getting close. Then the belt sander to get close. Then sand paper to finish.
------------------

Find a sheet of sand paper,Like the body men use on a car.

Lay it flat on your work bench. Now take your blank,and hold the edge down on the sand paper.With thumb on one side. Rest of your fingers on the other side.. 
Make a motion, like your were scratching a mark, and using a rolling motion. Forward down and back. After each scratch grind, roll and scratch. Till you have went all the way around. Check your scratch mark and see if you see the scratch mark.

This will true the circle radius edge up, Along with removing the scratch mark. For a finish size Len's to fit. 

The 2 blanks i cut down. Size, about 2 3/16 in dia. And finished close to 1 3/4 inches. Time no more that a half hour. [ Later

Ps. plan to order to plain blanks with no power Monday. Little experrment Don't you know. [Smile


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't the lens in glassed have a slight curve to them?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> Don't the lens in glassed have a slight curve to them?


 I believe some do and some don't


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Don't the lens in glassed have a slight curve to them?



--------------

Hello

Quote = Don't the lens in glassed have a slight curve to them?

Reply = Yes . 
Now to your thought wave. :wink:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just wanting to see if the glass has a curve will it still fit in to a sight like a Viper or Extreme that has the ring that hold the glass in?


----------



## phipdeer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, May have to try this one.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Just wanting to see if the glass has a curve will it still fit in to a sight like a Viper or Extreme that has the ring that hold the glass in?


Hello
Sure will.
I have both. Extreme and Viper. Plus others. I haven't found a scope it wouldn't fit. :wink: Just got done making one for my Square Extreme, the picture is at the start of this thread. :wink:

Later Unk


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

So do you put the curve facing the target or facing yourself?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> So do you put the curve facing the target or facing yourself?


Hello
Ans = out.
Same for the other types .That are now is being used.
Concave or indentation. Goes to-wards one's eye. [ Later


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> The len's that archers use, has a +power. Maybe made out of a different type plastic material. Or glass. With types of coating or procedure, applied .
> 
> Answer is no to your question.
> Try holding a pair of glass a short distance, away from your face and see the results.


Awesome step by step post! I'm going to try it if I can get this problem solved. When I read your post, I picked up the dollar store readers I have lying by the computer and held them out at arms length. They're only +1.75 (or +1.50, I can't remember) magnification, but everything was real blurry at arms length. Any advice on that? I don't want to put anything in my peep because I may eventually remove it since I'm using the Anchor Sight.

My HHA 2x lens isn't blurry at arms length so it must be made differently somehow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> Awesome step by step post! I'm going to try it if I can get this problem solved. When I read your post, I picked up the dollar store readers I have lying by the computer and held them out at arms length. They're only +1.75 (or +1.50, I can't remember) magnification, but everything was real blurry at arms length. Any advice on that? I don't want to put anything in my peep because I may eventually remove it since I'm using the Anchor Sight.
> 
> My HHA 2x lens isn't blurry at arms length so it must be made differently somehow.


------------------

Hello
You must have missed post 17


Also i thought i posted some where here.Not to exceed 100 + power. If i didn't. I'm sorry. Intended to. Should have put it down with the Diopter scale.

I would take the glasses back. Or use them for practice. [ Later

********************************************************

Any Way. 
Caution ] " don't use any higher diopter , or power than 100 + in value.

*Caution *. Please read all the threads of instructions. Before you waisting your money.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Unk,
So you're saying that a +1.75 would be the same as a 100+ ??

So for a 4 power lens you would want a .50+ power set of glasses?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> Hey Unk,
> So you're saying that a +1.75 would be the same as a 100+ ??
> 
> So for a 4 power lens you would want a .50+ power set of glasses?



Hello


Quote = So you're saying that a +1.75 would be the same as a 100+ ??

Reply= Ans = No

Read post 12 please. 

-----------------
Comment = You can only buy low power blanks or len's, from the people that make and sell glasses.

The only power you can buy off of a rack or stand, that will work. Is the 100 + Power. :wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------
> 
> Hello
> You must have missed post 17
> ...


Well no, I didn't miss #17, that's why I mentioned that I really didn't want to involve my peep because I might not be using it in the future due to using the Anchor Sight.

I'm trying to understand your 100+. My glasses had a sticker on them that said +1.75. So you're saying that the sticker shouldn't say more than +1.00? I don't think Walmart/OddLots/dollar store readers are made in less than +1.00. At least I've only seen +1.00.

Maybe the best thing for me to do is go to the store and hold a number of different ones out at arms length. Whichever ones are clear at that distance are the ones I should look at buying.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Easier way?*

I've done this, and it works. The round lenses are great!

1.Go to* ZenniOptical.com link: http://www.zennioptical.com*/cart/pro...3&cat=0&page=1


I ordered this frame with +1.00 diopter on one side, +.75 on other. Gives you 46mm lenses.

2.Trim inside of Prescription Pill bottle lid and insert lens. Retain with “o” ring from hardware store.

3.Secure Pill bottle lid with small screws.

4.To cadiopter.htlculate power vs diopter, go here: http://www.sureloc.com/scopes/ml and use calculator. I have 27” eye relief, and so get about 2.06x from the +.75 and about 3.18x from the +1.00.
5. I love it, all for $22.00 for TWO different powers. I have only tried the +.75, it's great. Higher powers may require a “correction” lens in peep. These powers work for me. Hope it helps! I will try and post pics.
Reply With Quote


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> Well no, I didn't miss #17, that's why I mentioned that I really didn't want to involve my peep because I might not be using it in the future due to using the Anchor Sight.
> 
> I'm trying to understand your 100+. My glasses had a sticker on them that said +1.75. So you're saying that the sticker shouldn't say more than +1.00? I don't think Walmart/OddLots/dollar store readers are made in less than +1.00. At least I've only seen +1.00.
> 
> Maybe the best thing for me to do is go to the store and hold a number of different ones out at arms length. Whichever ones are clear at that distance are the ones I should look at buying.


*******************************

Hello

Quote = My glasses had a sticker on them that said +1.75. So you're saying that the sticker shouldn't say more than +1.00? 

Reply = Yes

Quote = I don't think Walmart/OddLots/dollar store readers are made in less than +1.00. At least I've only seen +1.00.


Reply = Yes

Now were both on the same page. :thumbs_up

Comment = Only the low power can be bought from some one who makes glasses. 
Wal Mart for one dose.


--------------------------
Just finished my scope, And len's.
This link might be interesting to you.If you haven't seen it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1099317&goto=newpost


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

No Peep + Scope all in one. Love the concept.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

jim46ok said:


> I've done this, and it works. The round lenses are great!
> 
> 1.Go to* ZenniOptical.com link: http://www.zennioptical.com*/cart/pro...3&cat=0&page=1
> 
> ...




Hello
Glad you joined us here. You seem to be very knowledgeable on this subject at hand. 
Any input here on this subject, will be appreciated,
.I assure you.
And thanks for the link. 
I'm researching this link, now. Sent a email. And plan to give them a call tomorrow.
Will report back here my findings . Just got this little old idea.  :wink: [ Later All


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello aLL
Called them today.:wink:
Ask them if they cut there own len's. He replied yes. After our conversation went on. I have my doubts if they do.

I ask if he would just cut me a blank so many mm in dia. And keep the fames for the same price the glass cost. Said he couldn't .That they were set up for on line orders. And one would need to fill out the prescription form. 

But he did relate to me after having a long conversation with him. That,when filling out the prescription form. Just list 2 powers and the distance to the eye. And place zeroes in all the other blanks. And make the order.


***********************

My question to the poster. That gave us this link. ? did you just buy on line. [ Later


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello aLL
> Called them today.:wink:
> Ask them if they cut there own len's. He replied yes. After our conversation went on. I have my doubts if they do.
> 
> ...


I need some new glasses and being currently laid off, have been looking at Zenni Optical as a source. I did a bunch of research online last night about them and generally people have had good things to say about them. 

An optical industry website said that for the first part of last year, they had a lot of problems responding to people and being late on orders but it seems to have worked itself out now.

Several points I gathered: don't expect your order for at least 3 weeks even though they say 10 days, their anti-reflective coating is worthless, their lenses that are supposed to change tint with more or less light don't work, stay away from the drill mount, frameless styles. The lenses can crack.

If you're aware of those things and work within those parameters, everyone seemed real pleased. One poster said they and their family have bought 28 pairs from Zenni so far. Of course, that's a bit off topic for this thread but it's good information to have and does apply regarding shipping times and perhaps the anti-reflective coating.

I found a round pair that seems like it will fit perfectly in my HHA sight without any re-sizing. I'll be ordering it pretty soon. Trying to make up my mind on using them for my optical prescription. Probably will do that also.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> I need some new glasses and being currently laid off, have been looking at Zenni Optical as a source. I did a bunch of research online last night about them and generally people have had good things to say about them.
> 
> An optical industry website said that for the first part of last year, they had a lot of problems responding to people and being late on orders but it seems to have worked itself out now.
> 
> ...


------------------------

Quote = I found a round pair that seems like it will fit perfectly in my HHA sight without any re-sizing. I'll be ordering it pretty soon. 

Reply = ?? would you have a reference number on that pair. And the power. Thanks for your input. [ Later


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------------
> 
> Quote = I found a round pair that seems like it will fit perfectly in my HHA sight without any re-sizing. I'll be ordering it pretty soon.
> 
> Reply = ?? would you have a reference number on that pair. And the power. Thanks for your input. [ Later


Just to make sure I went and put a micrometer on my sight and wouldn't you know, the Zenni lens is 2.5mm too small! I'll have to look for a bigger one and grind it down. The $9.95 pair I found has a 40mm lens and I need 42.5mm. The lens holder won't hold a 40mm lens onto the sight. Let me know if you find a bigger one. Their site is hard to look through because it loads so slowly.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> Just to make sure I went and put a micrometer on my sight and wouldn't you know, the Zenni lens is 2.5mm too small! I'll have to look for a bigger one and grind it down. The $9.95 pair I found has a 40mm lens and I need 42.5mm. The lens holder won't hold a 40mm lens onto the sight. Let me know if you find a bigger one. Their site is hard to look through because it loads so slowly.




********************************

Here U go :wink:

Frames- 2272 Plastic full frame. $ 9.95

Lens Width 43mm, Height 43mm, Bridge 20mm 
Frame Width 127mm,Temple Arm Length 138mm 
Frame Weight with 1.57 index lens 18 grams 
Frame Color Choices: Gradient Grey from top to bottom, Black, or Tortoise shell pattern. 
A small size, plastic full-rim frame with wire-reinforced temples...

http://www.zennioptical.com/cart/home.php?cat=28


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

great post unk,

but that is the #2200 Plastic Fashion Full-Rim Frame 

not the #2272 just to inform not to be a smart a**

again great post i will be trying this.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

fat kid said:


> great post unk,
> 
> but that is the #2200 Plastic Fashion Full-Rim Frame
> 
> ...




Hello
Thanks for correcting my mistake. :thumbs_up Hast to be getting late. Surely its not my memory slipping. :wink:

Now these len's here. Would be apiece of cake . To scrach on ,and cut out. No corners. [ Smile


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I went to the website and looked at their order form. I could not tell where the diopter value needed to be input. Also if you want the lens to be ground so that the center of the lens is the center of focus how do you get this info across using the form?

This site looks like it has some great potential for getting cheap lens to play with.

UNK you have another great thread going. Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Example 


OD-Right = +0.50

OS-CYL = 0

OD-AXIS =0

OD-ADD = 0


----------------

OS-Left = + 0.75

OS-CYL = 0

OD-AXIS =0

OD-ADD = 0



PD-Pupillary Distance = 62 = This is a average lenth.


Quantity: 1



*****************


*Comment *


. Now if you want 2 len's at 50 or 2 len's at 75

Then enter two +0.50 or two +0.75 in the run down squares. 

If you have other questions just ask. Don't change any thing elase. [Later


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

god i love this place, Im a "AT Addict" 

Unk Bond your my hero.

I diy everything I go to archery shop look at stuff then go home and build it or somthing 
close to it, good to know im not the only one with this obsession.

thanks to all of you.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


That seems simple enough. I saw that a PD of 62 was average but I was not sure that this would center the focus in the center of the lens. It does make sense that it would.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

fat kid said:


> god i love this place, I'm a "AT Addict"
> 
> Unk Bond your my hero.
> 
> ...


--------------------------

Hello
:thumbs_up on your building things. 
It makes one feel good to make something .Then be able to use it , and then it works. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The first one to cut out a len's pattern. Do let us know here. How it turned out for you. :wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> ********************************
> 
> Here U go :wink:
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect! Thank you. With any luck maybe I measured slightly wrong and can use it at 43mm instead of grinding down to 42.5mm.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> Absolutely perfect! Thank you. With any luck maybe I measured slightly wrong and can use it at 43mm instead of grinding down to 42.5mm.




Great :thumbs_up


But oh i want to see you grind one. 
The grinding a len's is the easy part. Scratching a pattern out is what takes a little time.


----------



## sanpeter (Aug 5, 2008)

*tried it*

thanks for the idea. I gave it a try last night with a lens I got from the local Wally. Shot my highest score ever 290. my average for the league was 277 so made quite an improvement. thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sanpeter said:


> thanks for the idea. I gave it a try last night with a lens I got from the local Wally. Shot my highest score ever 290. my average for the league was 277 so made quite an improvement. thanks for the great idea.



*********************

Now that right there makes my day. 
And congratulations, to you on improving your league score. :thumbs_up


If you find time. Tell us a little more here on your power len's. Was it from a pair of glasses. And your experience cutting one out. [ Later


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i do love to tinker as much as the next guy but wouldnt it be a lot more simple to just go to some one who sells glasses and contacts???? take your sight and have them guage it out and they will cut a lens of any power for you and its a lot cheaper than what the big names charge you....last one i did was about 45.00 bucks with tax...sure beats the heck out of 100.00 bucks or more...just my 2 copper


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

road_kill said:


> i do love to tinker as much as the next guy but wouldnt it be a lot more simple to just go to some one who sells glasses and contacts???? take your sight and have them guage it out and they will cut a lens of any power for you and its a lot cheaper than what the big names charge you....last one i did was about 45.00 bucks with tax...sure beats the heck out of 100.00 bucks or more...just my 2 copper


 Yes, but some of us like the satisfaction of doing it ourselves. I don't need the lenses because I shoot with TP Lenses only, but just the thrill of saying you did it yourself is worth it all! The effort I put in to it will benefit my friend that is just getting into it and can use the lens I create :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> Yes, but some of us like the satisfaction of doing it ourselves. I don't need the lenses because I shoot with TP Lenses only, but just the thrill of saying you did it yourself is worth it all! The effort I put in to it will benefit my friend that is just getting into it and can use the lens I create :thumbs_up




Well said.  :thumbs_up


To also answer the poster. I could buy the full price len's . And not blink a eye.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks guys, I purchased those glasses from zenni optical, and maid a retainer with a pill bottle cap and o ring. This was for the hha 1 5/8 sight and i didn't have to grind. Sorry Unk Bond. Now a guy has a scope cover on diy section and i bet you could use this cover as retainer for lens. This would not only look cool but also protect lens. It took 2 weeks for glasses and i got a .50 and a .75 for $15. That is awesome.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> thanks guys, I purchased those glasses from zenni optical, and maid a retainer with a pill bottle cap and o ring. This was for the hha 1 5/8 sight and i didn't have to grind. Sorry Unk Bond. Now a guy has a scope cover on diy section and i bet you could use this cover as retainer for lens. This would not only look cool but also protect lens. It took 2 weeks for glasses and i got a .50 and a .75 for $15. That is awesome.


******************

Sounds good.
Could you share the link here. of the scope cover on diy section .So we all can join in.:wink:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> ******************
> 
> Sounds good.
> Could you share the link here. of the scope cover on diy section .So we all can join in.:wink:


 He's talking about this one Unk 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125425


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> He's talking about this one Unk
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125425


Hello and thanks a bunch.:thumbs_up
Your handier than a pocket on a shirt. :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

do you get good magnification?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> do you get good magnification?



Hello
Quote = magnification

Reply = magnification value is magnification value.

Meaning, magnification chart values in archery. Has the heading values as power. 
In glasses the values are called Diopter's. They are one in the same. 

Archery just uses part of the diopter scale chart. And they convently name theres power .  :wink: Think of it this way.Diopter value Power . Hope this helps [ Later


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

The .50 diopter is the same power as my buddy's 4 power lens form hha. The .75 diopter is about 6 power, this lens is to blurry without using a clarifier. Hope this helps.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> The .50 diopter is the same power as my buddy's 4 power lens form hha. The .75 diopter is about 6 power, this lens is to blurry without using a clarifier. Hope this helps.


Right on :thumbs_up


*********************Moveing the Diopter chart forward.


Diopter------------------------------------>Archery power

+ 12 1/2 D = --------------------------->

+ 25------ D = ---------------------------> 

+ 37 1/2 -- D= --------------------------->

+ 50-------- D = --------------------------->+4 power

+ 62 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 75-------- D = --------------------------->+6 power

+ 87 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 100------- D = --------------------------->+8 power

Now the glasses we are working with are a +100 D = + 8 power


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Guys while its on my mine  :wink:

I found this Dremal sander attachment .Looks like a lot of loose little pieces of sand paper, .And when you turn the Dremal on. They all go together to make a harder sanding surface. 
Now this is nice to use to smooth or true up the edge of the Len's or remove and reduce the size of the Len's in small amounts.. [ Later


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2007)

*Diopters*

Reading glasses at Walmart are in powers. Example 1.25 power how many diopters is this?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Reading glasses at Walmart are in powers. Example 1.25 power how many diopter is this?



__________________


Hello

To answer your question. ] That is 1.25 diopter and it = 10 power.




Look at the chart above. and add 12 1/2 diopter to the 100 diopter = 1.12 1/2 diopter or 9 power.Then add 12 1/2 more diopters to that. = 1.25 diopter or = 10 POWER



As i have pointed out, in my earlier post with a *Caution.* Don't try to use anything above 100 diopter or 8 power. If the reading glasses and they say 100, thats fine. But you will need a red or green clarifier peep.:wink:

If you have young eyes. 50 to 75 would be a plenty. [ Point here ] Sometimes one can see to much,while aiming. The secret here is. While aiming. Is to keep your eye calm. 
Because it relates to the Brain and from there goes to nerve endings of the body. Then here comes the unsteadiness of the hand or sight picture.

Boy i could preach a sermon on this subject. And no one would really lisen. Been there. And theres more on aiming, that takes in shapes to aim with. That controls how steady one is. .Believe me theres more.:wink:. 

Hope this helps. [ Later


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

Unk,

To clarify, I think the confusion is because the cheap Walmart or dollar store reading glasses, off the shelf, are labeled 1.00X, 1.25X, 1.50X, etc. So according to your chart, if the reading glasses are labeled 1.00X, this means +100D, or equal to 8X magnification. So to achieve 4X magnification, you would need to find reading glasses labeled .50X, which would be equal to 50D. 

I couldn't find off-the-shelf reading glasses less than 1.00X, hence the confusion. Is this accurate?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Archer Mike said:


> Unk,
> 
> To clarify, I think the confusion is because the cheap Walmart or dollar store reading glasses, off the shelf, are labeled 1.00X, 1.25X, 1.50X, etc. So according to your chart, if the reading glasses are labeled 1.00X, this means +100D, or equal to 8X magnification. So to achieve 4X magnification, you would need to find reading glasses labeled .50X, which would be equal to 50D.
> 
> I couldn't find off-the-shelf reading glasses less than 1.00X, hence the confusion. Is this accurate?



**********************

Hello All
You are so right.

Quote = I couldn't find off-the-shelf reading glasses less than 1.00X

Reply = Well at one time i found +75. Then the glasses company's wise up. And saw there loss in sales .Eye exams and so on.

***************** 
Title of this story, Persistence :wink:


Little story for U here :wink:

I saw like you. I couldn't buy lower Diopter or power Len's off the rack.
So i went to the Eye glasses department part of the same store.

Ask to buy a lower Diopter power blank. Oh Mr. Bond we just can't sell you something that has power in it. With out first having a eye exam and so on. 

So i said you sell glasses of the rack with power. You sell Telescopes. You sell gun scopes. You sell Binoculars. and so on.

There reply wasa, were so sorry Mr. Bond 

I replied . Who is the top eye glasses person over all these stores .And can i have there phone number.

They gave me the General Mangers phone number. For all the stores

*******************

I called the number. A lady answered and introduced herself as the General manger .
So once again i repeated to this nice lady My problem, and what i was trying to buy. And what the use was going to be for. 
She replied. Oh Mr. Bond these Len's have power.

And once again i related to nice lady. All the different items that they sell in there store. That also has power.

She said i know Mr. Bond, and we are really sorry. 

My reply to this nice lady General Manger. In a quite voice. And biting my toung at the same time. Lady ,just how do you think a Judge just might rule on what i have asked for. Being a blank Len's with power .And considering you also sell other items with power in your store.

She said. Mr. Bond. You do have a point here. So let me contact are Attorney law devision. And i will return your call in a few days. I thank her. And said under my breath. I bet just another put off. 

Well a week went buy. I received a phone call from this nice lady, General Manger. Her first words was. Mr. Bond,which one of our stores do you do business with. So we can set it up for you to buy blanks with power. :wink:


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

*Something for people to keep in mind.*

If you are going to buy lens blanks to shape into scope lenses you have to ask for the right thing.

For example, a *.50 *(point five zero) diopter lens blank. 

You have to keep in mind that lenses that are higher power actually require a prescription from a doctor. If you were to ask for a *50 *(fifty) diopter blank the people at the store would look at you as if you had a fern growing out of your ear and then deny your request. A _*50* diopter _blank is easily prescription level.

I am not sure where the threshold is for prescription strength in lens blanks, but I’m _pretty sure _we won’t come close to it for bow scopes.

The key here is to never ask for anything higher power that what you might find in high power reading glasses. 

This way they cannot deny your request for any legal reason, unless they just refuse to sell to you in general. 

Another thing that helps tremendously is to tell the people at the store that the lens is not for making your own glasses, but is for a sight system of some sort. This puts their mind at ease and they become much more willing to help you out. I have even had one person offer to have the lens diameter cut down to my specifications while I wait (for an extra charge of course).


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Doc Qbald said:


> If you are going to buy lens blanks to shape into scope lenses you have to ask for the right thing.
> 
> For example, a *.50 *(point five zero) diopter lens blank.
> 
> ...


_*********************************_____________________

Hello 
We differ some what, in our thinking here. 

Quote = I am not sure where the threshold is for prescription strength in lens blanks, but I’m pretty sure we won’t come close to it for bow scopes.


Reply = Here i would haft to differ with your statement. 
Power is power and attained by the shape and the given diopter reading. Even scope Len's differ,when processed from one LAB company to another. 

Quote = You have to keep in mind that lenses that are higher power actually require a prescription from a doctor. 

Reply = if that were to be true. Then you wouldn't be able to buy them off the rack from a + 100 X on up.

I can buy any prescription strength, power Len's blank. That is available with out a prescription.  [ Later


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

My observation, is you can get a 2X, 4X, 8X scope for your bow sight without any problem (except they soak you for the $$$). So the prescription strength problem is just BS created by the industry. I doubt there is any legal basis for it. If it truly is illegal, there would be a black market demand for it LOL.

As a beginner, please explain the correction sight concept. Are they available for any bow sight? 

My perfect vision is not so perfect any more (I am almost 40, my secret). 

Unk, do you have any posts that discuss eye focus, relaxation, etc as you implied in a previous post. It seems you have a handle on it it. 

when I go to shoot, and I can see everything fine, at first. By the time i'm done, everything is blurry and my eyes are shot (no pun intended). 

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Archer Mike said:


> My observation, is you can get a 2X, 4X, 8X scope for your bow sight without any problem (except they soak you for the $$$). So the prescription strength problem is just BS created by the industry. I doubt there is any legal basis for it. If it truly is illegal, there would be a black market demand for it LOL.
> 
> As a beginner, please explain the correction sight concept. Are they available for any bow sight?
> 
> ...







***************************************

Hello All

I understand your question very well. Your seeking eye correction, for the scope and peep Len's, to your eye view of the target. But i assure you, thats is secondary. At this time.
Till one gets a eye exam first. 
That gets your eyes on a even keel, to play with the limited power Len's. That are offered and available from the scope company's. For are trial and finding, at are cost. For a happy medium.


Now you noticed i used the word play. When referring to the scope power Len's.
 now theres no reason, these providers of scope Len's. Can't make a focal draw length chart, for there Len's. That RELATES to a certain draw length. Instead of the archer being on his own. To sort through the different combinations. To attain what comes close to working for them.


Even many moon years back. A Len's provider from CA. Put out a focal chart for his positive scope Len's, that worked in conjunction with his negative peep Len's. By color.
This chart took in consideration ones draw length. And using a positive power scope Len's with a color type negative peep Len's. At a certain draw length range. 


Say the draw focal length range, was set up for a draw length to work for a draw length range of, 25" to 27" using one positive power scope Len's and one color peep negative Len's. or a open peep.
This gives a archer a guide line, of what he or she might need. When they went to purchase a Len's combination..
[ Say your draw length was 25 1/2 . Then this focal draw length chart. Would show you. You have fell between 25" to 27 " chart scale. And this is the combination, you needed to use.
[ Comment = And it just wasn't going to get any better , with any other combination of Len's. With the power Len's that are offered by the scope Len's providers, for archery. 
Then you wouldn't haft to spend your hard earned extra money. To sort through all the power combinations, that are offered. But do you see here why trend is to let you find your own combination. On your own. And can you see why they chose to call it Len's power. Instead of calling it Diopter Len's power.[ $$$$ ] I love the sale pitch called clarity coating.

I may stand to be corrected here. Wouldn't be the first time ha ha. When you tint a ladies glasses or tint a windshield of a car. Is it really that much clearer. Or have you sacrificed some clarity of a plain Len's for sun ray protection.

Shape of parabolic curve scope Len's. Is this view really any better than the eye glasses we ware. Or dose the shape of the Len's for a scope, for the archers benefit. Or dose it help in the designing of the scope., 
I just might need a parabolic curve Len's. In my glasses. To match the scope Len's I'm viewing through. I will leave you with this thought. What do you think would funnel ones vision to a center point quicker. A sight Len's or the shape of the glasses we use.



I'm flabbergasted that while aiming. We try to focus are eye to a center point of a target. Through a almost flat Len's. With our glasses that has a different shape.




********Most here don't want to here this. They are so moncho. And oh so healthy. [ Yell right. ] I have ALSO been in that same mine SET , in the past. 
And just look what it got me. 
When a simple little eye exam and a few eye Vitim's. Would have slowed down ,a lot of my eye problems. But i was moncho. And oh so healthy. [ Right. ] 
********************


Quote = As a beginner, please explain the correction sight concept.

Reply = Correction sight concept. Correction sight concept starts first, with a eye exam., I strongly believe one should start with a eye examination with a doctor thats qualified first.
This gets your eyes on a even keel. So you can play with the power Len's., that the scope company's offer for your scope and your peep.

Notice i said PLAY. You may ask, how do i know. Well i set out to solve this focal length riddle for myself. Attain a eye glasses doctors training Manuel. 
Purchases about ever Len's you see on the Diopter chart. In search of clarity for aiming.

My findings was. Not one combination worked for me. With having the sight pin dot. And the viewing of the target at the same time clear and bright. It came down to having the target bright or the pin bright.The more scope power used. Intern would try to wash out my aiming dot.

So for me i chose the aiming dot to be bright. And the target to be dimmer.
My reason .And findings led me to believe. That one just tries to see to much while aiming.  Yes thats what i said. The object of aiming. Is place your aiming dot in the center of the target once . Then turn the dot over to your subconscious mind. While your aiming eye continues to stair down the center of the target. Till the shot is made, with out exciting the eye.. Again i repeat exciting the Eye. If that target is bright .The eye views more of a unsteady movement. And can't relax as well.


***********************


Exciting the Eye. 
Were driving a car. :wink: We place the car one time between the 2 lines.
Were aiming at the target. We place the aiming dot one time in the center of the target.

Are primary vision is on the road
Target are primary vision is on the center of the target.

What ever you star at. The car will follow.
What ever you star at the arrow will follow.

Repetitious Reflexes was trained while learning to drive a car.
Repetitious Reflexes was trained while learning to shoot a bow

You know were the brake is.
You know where the arrow rest is.

You know how to apply the brake.
You know how to let your arrow down.

On and On this is repetitious training.With a car or archery.

Now a deer runs in front of you. You have excited the eye. With your training you apply the break.
Now your eye stare has broke with the center of the target.You have excited the eye. Why not use your training, apply the brake. And let down.

.


Did you ever observe your aiming dot, once placed in the center of the target. That your secondary vision ,saw your aiming dot float out, say to-wards 3 o-clock of the little circle .But yet when you made your shot you hit dead center of the target face. By continuing to stare down your targets center. This relates to your repetitious training that your subconscious mind relates to.

Once you placed the aiming dot in the center of the target. You have related to your subconscious mind where you wanted the arrow or bullet to hit. You can do no more. The event is on. The subconscious mind is now in control.Till the shot is made or the eye is excited.


Now after saying all that. :wink: intern, if you break your aiming stare on the center spot of the target. U just as well let down. You have broke your subconscious mind link. And have excited the eye.
You can bring that aiming dot back to the center.But it won't be set up like your first set up was.Time to put the brake on .And let down. Its no different than the sport of bowling take your eye concentration off the pin once,you intend to hit. And you know the rest of the story.

_*******************
Back to the subject at hand.

You say your eye gets blurry the longer you shoot.
Well as we both know, thats eye strain. Causes could be many.Thats why i suggest a eye exam first.
One cause could be, because of the power scope Len's you are using with your 40 yr old eyes. shoo :wink: Along with the peep opening and amount of light the eye is receiving from the hole in the peep. Or the negative power color Len's in the peep .You are trying to use. To clear up your front scope Len's.

Here is another one, that most archers never even thought about. And how i come on this find. Was through all my eye pressure test. At one test. I for got to relax and let my breath out. Right away the the lady showed me incorrect reading ,by holding my breath.
That needle really jumped up.One doesn't realize that holding ones breath. Intern causes pressure in the back of the eye. Pressure maintained, kills the nerve endings of the eye.So its a good idea to pace ones self in a match.Good air intake, stair at the floor between shots. And so on.



A archer and swimmer have the breathing event in common. As they compete.
As for the archer. He needs to empty his lungs. And refill them with good fresh air. And let part of it out. to work with his shot sequence. I feel from the time, that a archer raises his bow, draws to anchor and makes his shot. A lotted time of 20 seconds is enough time allowed. If not let down. If not your eye pressure keeps building up the longer you hold. And clarity of the target is starting to be lost.


*********************************

In closing
Really a archer is a U-neak person. He or She takes on the challenge and skill of aiming. Using all there devices to aim with. In a circle round shape. Think about it. Round eye to round peep to round scope Len's to round target.

Now relate back to your first grade teacher. And what she taught you about round objects. And the reaction one could attain from a round object.

Point here.
Is relax , have fun. Theres no way you can change the out come of one or more round objects. :wink: Now add one of them to be a different shape. Now thats another story in its self. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow. Quite the post. Thanks for the advise. It will take me some time to absorb all that.

I did have an exam a few months ago. My sight was slightly off, but not enough to need glasses yet. And if you can talk an optometrist out of selling you a pair of glasses, you're good.

I think my problem is mainly, as you suggest, eye fatigue. I currently don't have a scope of any kind. I am still researching them. I see a lot of the big shooters using them so I thought it may be some help. 

I'll try relaxing and keep practicing. The driving analogy makes sense. I'll start there. I also need to work on my breathing. I tend to get too tense.

Thank you much


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Archer Mike said:


> Wow. Quite the post. Thanks for the advise. It will take me some time to absorb all that.
> 
> I did have an exam a few months ago. My sight was slightly off, but not enough to need glasses yet. And if you can talk an optometrist out of selling you a pair of glasses, you're good.
> 
> ...


**************************

Hello

Quote = I see a lot of the big shooters using them so I thought it may be some help. 

Reply = I didn't realize you haven't used a scope. 
Yes a scope will be of help for indoors. Where as out doors, you still might want to stay with a plain sight pin..
As a suggestion. I would find a friend thats using a 4 power Len's. And try Try viewing a 4 power Len's first. With a open peep . And move the sight bar in and and out, to attain your best focal view, to see the target. 
You are only 40 and based on your eye exam. Any Len's you start using. It takes a little time for the eye to adjust, to viewing though a obstacle in front of it. 
Your peep hole size. Should just be open enough, to cover the out side ring of the scope. 
Remember what i posted earlier. Having more power isn't necessarily better. Remember here. We are trying to keep the eye calm, with doing what ever it takes to keep it calm..
And one of the first things that comes to mind. Is allowing your self plenty of time . Don't rush into a club and start. Don't add score. You want your mind in a calm blank state. You have done enough thinking in practicing to get there. Now just perform. Like you would, if driving that car. [ Smile

When you have some time . Read up on the subject, of eating and drinking, even a day before a match event. It relates to how the archers body and nerve level reacts, while shooting a match.
One last thing. 
You are on the line. Let where you stand, be your own little blank world, doing what you have train to do. . Meaning ever guy down the line ,puts his pants on the same way you do. So why think about him. [ Later


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very good reading, thanks unk and all who added!!! I have not shot spots, at least in tourneys, because of eye sight problems. I have a severe astigmatism. I am gonna try some of these routes. I thought about ordering a magnifier, but to order several would get a little ridiculous. Thanks for making this site what it is supposed to be, archers helping archers. As we get older, we need all the help we can get. Of course I wear eyeglasses, what has worked or hasn't worked for you guys with astigmatims.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*OK here is one.*

Thanks for the tutorial Unk. Just to show you that I was paying attention I found an optics lab that would sell me blanks and I purchased a +.25 and a +.50 diopter polycarbonate blank. You were absolutely right about cutting and finishing the lens not being difficult. I did pay special attention to not scratching the lens and everything turned out just fine. I also built the scope body.










Thanks again.

sawdust2


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sawdust2 said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Unk. Just to show you that I was paying attention I found an optics lab that would sell me blanks and I purchased a +.25 and a +.50 diopter polycarbonate blank. You were absolutely right about cutting and finishing the lens not being difficult. I did pay special attention to not scratching the lens and everything turned out just fine. I also built the scope body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------

Hello All

Very-Very nice.  
And may i say, a job well done. :thumbs_up

Quote = paying attention 

Reply = That you did. 
I'm glad you completed the task at hand. And followed through with a finish product.
You just don't know how much this pleases me.  
I feel my time here, was well spent. 

Now you can pass the trait on to the next generation of archers. Trying to get started . Again very nice. And thanks for your post pictures.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

A bump, for i nice looking home made sight.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

well this work for a lens.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._mri?_encoding=UTF8&m=A37B1ZK24PPRNG&v=glance


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> well this work for a lens.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._mri?_encoding=UTF8&m=A37B1ZK24PPRNG&v=glance


---------------------------
Hello
Sorry it won't work.
Reason a Magnifier has a negative value. Notice the little minus sign in front of the number - 0.75 . Your front scope Len's, needs to have a plus value.

Now a negative value Len's is what they use in a peep. To clear up a positive value power,in a front scope positive Len;s.

-----------------------------
While on this subject. 
There is a positive scale chart and negative scale chart. They are the same in value NUMBERS. for a positive or a negative Len's.
But one chart gives a listing for a positive value. And another chart gives a listing for a negative value.
One chart uses a positive sign. And One chart uses a negative sign. To represent the difference in the two charts.


-------------------------------
Welding Magnifier - Clear Plastic 2" X 4.25" - 0.75 Diopter
Question on.

--------------

Thanks for asking  [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sawdust2 said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Unk. Just to show you that I was paying attention I found an optics lab that would sell me blanks and I purchased a +.25 and a +.50 diopter polycarbonate blank. You were absolutely right about cutting and finishing the lens not being difficult. I did pay special attention to not scratching the lens and everything turned out just fine. I also built the scope body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-------------

Guys i think we should take another view of this fine sight and Len's. :thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sawdust2: that is amaxing!!!! hey mr.bond i have question: How well do the lenses fit in a store bought sight that accept lenses? thanks!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sawdust2: that is amaxing!!!! hey mr.bond i have question: How well do the lenses fit in a store bought sight that accept lenses? thanks!


They fit fine. 
I have one in 2 Viper scopes and a Extreme scope.they are the same size. Or a CL scope .I will measure mine.

I just use a old len's for a pattern. 
Guess you could also use the scope len's ring. For a patteren. You will have a O ring. That will cover some. If you are off a little.  [ Later

Ps. if you guys have questions. Don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks alot!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thanks alot!



Your welcome, glad to be of help. :wink:


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*holder*

How do I make a holder for a sight that doesent have a lense mount. I have a Trophy Ridge Alpha V5 and would love to put a lense in it. Just not sure on how to mount one


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> How do I make a holder for a sight that doesent have a lense mount. I have a Trophy Ridge Alpha V5 and would love to put a lense in it. Just not sure on how to mount one


Hello
Thats a good question. With out seeing the sight. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sawdust2 said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Unk. Just to show you that I was paying attention I found an optics lab that would sell me blanks and I purchased a +.25 and a +.50 diopter polycarbonate blank. You were absolutely right about cutting and finishing the lens not being difficult. I did pay special attention to not scratching the lens and everything turned out just fine. I also built the scope body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=================================

Hello All
Well I'm back as U can C :wink: 
And as i promised, in my first post .With time we would go deeper. So lets continue with are good polite post, as we have had in the past. Thanks

Winter is here and i have some time on my hands . "SO" i plan on adding on, to this thread. Some other Len's projects here. That i have built in the past..If there is a interest.Let me know here.
One being a tru spot scope viewing Len's. still being made from cheap glasses. Another entry will be.Sun glasses use as a aiming device, Along with your scope Len's. And other entries as i have time. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
How many has seen a pair of sun glasses like these.
This brand is Smith & Western. And to my surprise when i first acquired them.
Was while cleaning them. I noticed in the upper right hand corner some very small numbers.
Well i took the numbers to be a stock number.

Some time later while cleaning them. Up popped those little numbers.Blind as iam.
I went and got my big magnified glass. The numbers read +2-00

Now my coffee grinder kicked in gear. :wink: So with my math knowledge . I said to my self. Self 2 + 2 = 4 that wasn't hard. Now what.

Well if i were to go and cut out 2 scope Len's . And sandwich the 2 together. I would now have a 4 power scope Len's.

=====================
With my coffee grinder still runing. I said self, are there any thing else one might use these Len's on.
Coffee grinder spued out . What about a TRU Spot type Len's. Your right that would be easy to build.

Comment = Guys i built one of these way before they ever was heard of. Or came out on the market.
No brag, just putting things in order.

CONTINUED building a TRU Spot type Len's. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> How many has seen a pair of sun glasses like these.
> This brand is Smith & Western. And to my surprise when i first acquired them.
> Was while cleaning them. I noticed in the upper right hand corner some very small numbers.
> ...




=====================================================


Hello All

Using the method i have shown in pry-or post here, to lay out and cut out a Len's.
Then apply same here. We are now making a TRU SPOT type of Len's.

So we now have a pretty round yellow Len's circle cut out. Tape a washer like a earlier poster suggested to hold some water , to keep the drill bit cool, while drilling our center hole. 
Or any method you feel, that will keep your bit cool. Since this yellow material is thiner than our regular Len's we have cut out. Not much heat will build up or transfer. But as we have read here in pry-or post. What heat will do to Poly plastic.

Now to the size dill bit we will use, for our hole. Use a 9/32 drill bit. Remember you can always move your side bar of your sight. To change your viewing some what, of the target center spot.

Now since our pry-or Len's we have cut out. Used a curve raise in there Len's shape design .So will this new yellow Len's have the same shape.
So now we are going to sandwich this new yellow Len's. With the Len's we now use in our scope..
Lets say we are now using a 6 power Len's in your scope now, So we take the new yellow Len's and lay on top of the 6 power Len's. Place both in the scope housing tighten your scope holding ring.

Now while viewing through your scope. You will now observe, that you now have a clear round 6 power center spot, in the center of your scope housing. And a tinted like surrounding area. Now when you aim at the target. Your aiming eye, will now be drawn-ed to the center of your scope. Like looking in a funnel. Holding your concentration.

Continued on this subject.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello ALL
Guys if you have thoughts or questions, shout out. This thread is for you. Not for me to spin my wheels, and come to the for front.So do join in and share your thoughts or questions.:wink:

Still using : sun gasses. Heres a interesting concept. For you to die-jest. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
We have had 130 views of this thread in 2 days. And no participation here, on this thread. Since we started up this thread again. Thanks for viewing.


This tells me to pull back. Theres not enough interest .And one can't play by ones self and share different ideas. :wink:

This thread is going to be "Continued" to a later date. Till i feel theres more interest, to join in here Like before. Again thanks. [ Later


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope you get more interest. I am going to go and look for cheap reading glasses this weekend to give this a try.


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

No luck finding reading glasses with 1.00 diopter or less. I could only find 1.25 to 2.5 at the local Dollar Store so I went to my eye doctors office and asked about a lense blank, while they figured out there would be no legal reason not to sell me one I talked with the guy that cuts lenses and showed him the scope without a lense. They then said they would sell me one at a price of $5.00 and the guy that cuts the lenses was so interested in it he went ahead and cut it to fit for me for free.:happy::smile:


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post you definitely got my attention:wink: lots of good info thanks again!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Speed2Max said:


> Thanks for the post you definitely got my attention:wink: lots of good info thanks again!!!


---------------
Hello All
Your welcome. My pleasure. :wink:


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

UNK Bond, good post...

...just a thought, have you considered sourcing your lenses from old 35mm SLR camera lenses? most now are extremely cheap at flea markets, and are of very good quality. Nearly all are the lenses within the lens are multi-coated to help correct for different lighting conditions. Cut or open up a camera lens and there can be up to 20 different lenses inside other than the objective lens, and they will differ in size depending on what type of lens it is, i.e, wide angle, zoom, or a primary lens. 

I was at one time very much into astronomical telescopes and astro-photography, and have made new eyepieces for my telescopes by sourcing the lenses needed from old camera lenses. 

it would be just a matter of finding the right lens in the right size you need.

Mick.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Stormforce said:


> UNK Bond, good post...
> 
> ...just a thought, have you considered sourcing your lenses from old 35mm SLR camera lenses? most now are extremely cheap at flea markets, and are of very good quality. Nearly all are the lenses within the lens are multi-coated to help correct for different lighting conditions. Cut or open up a camera lens and there can be up to 20 different lenses inside other than the objective lens, and they will differ in size depending on what type of lens it is, i.e, wide angle, zoom, or a primary lens.
> 
> ...



----------------------------
Hello Mick and thanks for the input here. Thats just a outstanding idea. I plan on checking it out. Who knows ,what might transpire from experimentation. :wink: [ Later


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

I was also wondering about using old old kids telescope we have laying around. Will that kind of lens work or no?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

moak11 said:


> I was also wondering about using old old kids telescope we have laying around. Will that kind of lens work or no?


Hello 
Really haven't seen a scope Len's up close. Might work if its a positive Len's

Some device have a Positive an a negative Len's that works together.[ Later


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I've ordered two pairs of the round lens glasses from Zenni Optical. One has +0.5 on both lenses, and the other has -0.5 with a 10% amber tint on both. I'm planning on drilling the -0.5 lenses and sandwiching with the +0.5 to achieve a 4x center with a tinted 0x perimeter. The lenses are 43mm, so I think I'll overbore a 1-1/4" PVC coupling to the right size to house them. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this all works out! I've been playing with a 0x lens with a 3/16" hole, and I'm very happy and comfortable with the process of aiming with a hole instead of a pin. It's much more natural for me. I'm hoping that the 4x will help my old eyes just a bit more.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Unk,
Been lurking through this for a week now. Got a friend whose fixed me up with some eyeglass store lens. Even cut to size. Just waiting on the retaining ring and o ring I just ordered for my Viper sight. Bottom line is about $20-25 for everything. Looks like we will have a +.25 and .50 diopter in clear lens and also amber. Taped the .25 on the sight and at draw it appears to be about 1.5X with the .50 looking like a 2X without using a clarifier. Don't think I'll need one at this point but we'll have to see. I'll check back in when I get things shooting. Just wanted to say thanks for the post and info. Wouldn't have attempted a lens without your efforts.
Thanks pal.

One other question too,
My friend's got a sword hunter sight and we are trying to figure out how to use lens on his sight too. I can't find anything on the internet about using lens with that sight. Any ideas?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Spurhunter said:


> Unk,
> Been lurking through this for a week now. Got a friend whose fixed me up with some eyeglass store lens. Even cut to size. Just waiting on the retaining ring and o ring I just ordered for my Viper sight. Bottom line is about $20-25 for everything. Looks like we will have a +.25 and .50 diopter in clear lens and also amber. Taped the .25 on the sight and at draw it appears to be about 1.5X with the .50 looking like a 2X without using a clarifier. Don't think I'll need one at this point but we'll have to see. I'll check back in when I get things shooting. Just wanted to say thanks for the post and info. Wouldn't have attempted a lens without your efforts.
> Thanks pal.
> 
> ...


---------------------

Hello All

Sounds great. And away to go, with your Len's DIY project :thumbs_up
Sorry guys i didn't get back to you sooner. Been making a homade alumin Spike type release.It works great . Got about $10.00 in it. And of course some quality labor.:wink:

Back to the subject at hand.
My bad :embara:,on the plastic Len's. One doesn't need a rubber ring.


Post a picture of your friends sight here. See what we can come up with.Where's there is a will. There is away.


-----------------------[ Later


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*awesome.....I am going to the local optician in the am and see about having a few 8 X and 10 X lenses made. The diopter for a 10 X lens is probably a 1.5 diopter. I will be sure to check this out tomorrow Thanks*


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

V.A.S.A said:


> *awesome.....I am going to the local optician in the am and see about having a few 8 X and 10 X lenses made. The diopter for a 10 X lens is probably a 1.5 diopter. I will be sure to check this out tomorrow Thanks*



==========================

Hello All
Post 13 in this thread.
---

Diopter------------------------------------>Archery power

+ 12 1/2 D = --------------------------->

+ 25------ D = ---------------------------> 

+ 37 1/2 -- D= --------------------------->

+ 50-------- D = --------------------------->+4 power

+ 62 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 75-------- D = --------------------------->+6 power

+ 87 1/2--- D = --------------------------->

+ 100------- D = --------------------------->+8 power

Now the glasses we are working with are a +100 D = + 8 power

Comment = the + 8 power Len's, will need to have a negative peep Len's. For some people to view the target.. Or a clarifier Len's peep

There are other sources. Where one can acquire, a +blank plastic type material. With lower value power. To make a Len's for a scope..

Will go into it deeper, later. Its a very long post. For a one finger typer. [ Later


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Unk,
Here are the best photos I could find for my friend's sword twilight hunter sight. There is a mounting bolt head at the front on the housing so whatever we use to hold the lens will have to be notched. I'm thinking a pvc coupling might be modified a little to accomplish what we need for him.
Thanks


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Had two lenses made today.....the optician was super interested in helping and it only cost me a few bucks....they work great. +100 8 power and the +125 is ten X awesome.
thanks for the help and ideas*


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Spurhunter said:


> Unk,
> Here are the best photos I could find for my friend's sword twilight hunter sight. There is a mounting bolt head at the front on the housing so whatever we use to hold the lens will have to be notched. I'm thinking a pvc coupling might be modified a little to accomplish what we need for him.
> Thanks



Hello
Let me post a picture of a sight tommoro. That started two sight companys on there way.With a slight nuge from me. :wink:

One can drill and tap 3 places, and hold a plastic len's in. Or find a sleeve that will slid into that scope. And cut off that sleeve two retaining rings. And drill and tap the houseing. To anchor the rings.

We will get into this more, after i post a picture of that sight. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

V.A.S.A said:


> *Had two lenses made today.....the optician was super interested in helping and it only cost me a few bucks....they work great. +100 8 power and the +125 is ten X awesome.
> thanks for the help and ideas*


Hello
Sounds great ,I'm happy for you, in your DIY Len's endeavor. Glad to be of help. 
Never used the +125 Diopter. Just to much power for me. Now I'm not saying it can't be done, with using the right negative peep Len's. [ Later


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*The red number 3 clarifier. in a small size clears it right up....all I see is the yellow the ten ring and the small X in my aiming area...I like it. I am a steady aimer so This will work for me at 10 X for some this is too much gas.*


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Let me post a picture of a sight tomorrow. That started two sight company's on there way.With a slight nudge from me. :wink:
> 
> One can drill and tap 3 places, and hold a plastic Len's in. Or find a sleeve that will slid into that scope. And cut off that sleeve two retaining rings. And drill and tap the housing. To anchor the rings.
> ...


====================
Noticed the little silver allen set.

Also U can drill, and tap the scope with 3 or 4 holes. Say 12 o-clock 3 - 6 and 9 o-clock.
Now at ACE hardware, and other suppliers. One can buy very small nylon bolts. Screw 4 of these nylon bolts into the scope. For a Len's stop wall.Then cut the excess bolt off.

After you have put in the Len's into the scope housing body. Mark for 2 holes to be drilled and taped. For a nylon bolt at 12 o-clock and 6 o-clock . To hit the edge of the Len's.These 2 nylon bolts are removable. To change your Len's. You could use a rubber ring, also if needed. Any questions. Just shout out. Be glad to explain. [ Later

Ps the nudge was. I planted a seed, and that seed crowed. And forked off. And become two. :wink:


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Unk,
I think I have the idea and can modify it to what he needs now.
Thanks much for the info and pics pal.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Spurhunter said:


> Unk,
> I think I have the idea and can modify it to what he needs now.
> Thanks much for the info and pics pal.


Hello
Were here., if needed. Maybe a pic. later.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Will post pics of anything that works. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Spurhunter said:


> Will post pics of anything that works.
> Thanks again.


Hello
Sounds good.
Also if you can find a piece of tube, that fits that scope houseing tight. Slice a 3/16 or a 1/4 inch ring off of it.For a back up retainer ring. And you can drill, tap and use nylon bolts, to hold it in the scope housing. [ Later


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks again UNK! I haven't tried making a lense yet. I was without health insurance for over a year, and couldn't get my eyeglass prescription right. I now have a new set of glasses, that helped a bit! I shot my first 5-spot ever, BHFS. NEVER scored myself before. I didn't know why I couldn't focus, and got tired so fast. Ended up having the flu that day. Your push to get eyes examined first was a Godsend!!! To top it off, it was a regional shoot! 291 31 x. Not too bad for a first timer I thought? Now it's time for a lense. 

Please remember!!! Just because people aren't posting, doesn't mean we are not benefitting from you! 

Your focus on the center of the target, is spot on, no pun intended. The 4's I got when shooting, were when I forgot to focus on the dead center of the X. Although, right now, the X is just a fuzz ball. So I have to guess. Once again, it's time for a lense. 

Thank you for all the pm's way back when. It was not forgotten, just needed to get my new spec's!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

naughty1 said:


> Thanks again UNK! I haven't tried making a lense yet. I was without health insurance for over a year, and couldn't get my eyeglass prescription right. I now have a new set of glasses, that helped a bit! I shot my first 5-spot ever, BHFS. NEVER scored myself before. I didn't know why I couldn't focus, and got tired so fast. Ended up having the flu that day. Your push to get eyes examined first was a Godsend!!! To top it off, it was a regional shoot! 291 31 x. Not too bad for a first timer I thought? Now it's time for a lense.
> 
> Please remember!!! Just because people aren't posting, doesn't mean we are not benefitting from you!
> 
> ...


-------------------------

Hello All

Hello
Quote = it was a regional shoot! 291 31 x. 
Great to here, love to see a archery advance in his shooting.


Quote = Your push to get eyes examined first was a Godsend!!! 

My pleasure. I lapsed, and took my eyes for granted. The mon-cho, thing i guess. Really my aim now. Is to try and keep some one from taking that rout, and pit fall.. 
I took one a day vitams. And just thought i was covered. Didn't realize that there was, eye vitams on the market. I feel now even a young man, should take them . Cheap price now,later its a high price to pay , in sight vision loss.. 

I leave this thought with you.] When you are on the line. They all put there pants on . Just like you.
So get into your own little world, and shoot and do your thing., and have fun. [ Later


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's the lens and the retaining ring I made for my pal's sword hunter sight. I used a piece of 2" PVC pipe and a 2" bell housing cut down and turned on a belt sander. I also added three felt "pylons" to tighten the fit. This is with a .50 diopter amber lens. We tried it out in the shop and at 20 yards outside under flood lights. Seemed to work well with definitely bigger bullseye. The retaining ring is going to work out great, the fit did not loosen with repeated shots. Neither of us has had a chance to shoot our new lenses in good daylight yet, hope to this weekend.
Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Spurhunter 
I think you have done a outstanding job, on your DIY Len's capture project. . And i tip my :set1_CHAPLIN3: to you. And thanks for your added nice pic.'s. Very nice indeed :thumbs_up. [ Later


----------



## gribble21 (May 16, 2010)

I just got done making some lenses for my sure-loc 29mm scope they look great just looking through them cant shoot with them yet do to the fact my bow is being coated by lee martin. Will get back with some results once i get it all put back together. I ordered the the lenses from zenni optical online and got the .25 and .50.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

gribble21 said:


> I just got done making some lenses for my sure-loc 29mm scope they look great just looking through them cant shoot with them yet do to the fact my bow is being coated by lee martin. Will get back with some results once i get it all put back together. I ordered the the lenses from zenni optical online and got the .25 and .50.


Hello
Sounds great. Look forward to seeing your pic's.
Later Unk


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still experimenting with my scope design, but it's getting closer to something I'm happy with. I started out with a +.5 clear lens and a -.5 yellow with a 15/64" diameter hole. After playing with that combo, I decided it really wasn't for me. First, the clear center area tended to get lost in the yellow against some backgrounds. Also, I didn't like only having the center magnified. It was just kind of weird having the target jump in and out as it passed through the center. But I really do like the magnification because it allows me to shoot without glasses, and I like using a ring to sight with instead of a pin. I just seem to naturally center the target in the ring, while with a pin I have never liked covering the target with the pin. So what I have now is a +.5 clear lens. Behind it, I have a 0x lexan "lens" with a .650" diameter x 5/8" long yellow ring .... made from the body of a yellow highlighter marker .... glued to it. When assembled, the ring is trapped between the +.5 and the 0x. I'm not trying to shoot X's with this setup, but I've played with it out to 30 yards so far and find that I'm as accurate with this setup as I was with pins. Right now, everything is housed in a 1-1/4" PVC coupling, so it's completely white. I'd love to camo dip it, but I don't really want to buy the whole kit just for this small piece so I'll have to figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> I'm still experimenting with my scope design, but it's getting closer to something I'm happy with. I started out with a +.5 clear lens and a -.5 yellow with a 15/64" diameter hole. After playing with that combo, I decided it really wasn't for me. First, the clear center area tended to get lost in the yellow against some backgrounds. Also, I didn't like only having the center magnified. It was just kind of weird having the target jump in and out as it passed through the center. But I really do like the magnification because it allows me to shoot without glasses, and I like using a ring to sight with instead of a pin. I just seem to naturally center the target in the ring, while with a pin I have never liked covering the target with the pin. So what I have now is a +.5 clear lens. Behind it, I have a 0x lexan "lens" with a .650" diameter x 5/8" long yellow ring .... made from the body of a yellow highlighter marker .... glued to it. When assembled, the ring is trapped between the +.5 and the 0x. I'm not trying to shoot X's with this setup, but I've played with it out to 30 yards so far and find that I'm as accurate with this setup as I was with pins. Right now, everything is housed in a 1-1/4" PVC coupling, so it's completely white. I'd love to camo dip it, but I don't really want to buy the whole kit just for this small piece so I'll have to figure out what I want to do with it.


----------------
Hello All
Sounds like you are coming right along. Do share a pic.

====================

Well I went back and re-read all of the post on this thread.
:embara: Don't know why, I didn't post some pictures, of a little cheap sight, that I have made. Plan on doing so. So the young kids can have a scope for there bow. "Oh" big kids can use the scope to. ha-ha. :wink:


----------



## MikeD74T (Jun 20, 2010)

Unk, Thanks for starting this thread. Yesterday I glued 1/2 of a 1.25 diopter welding hood magnifier lense over my antique hunting sight. With my glasses on it didn't work but without my glasses it worked great. Tonight at league shoot I tried a couple of practice ends. Had to take the lense back off because with 25 spots on a single butt I couldn't keep track of which target I was on -too much magnification -field of view was only one spot. Am going to find a .25 lense this week, this is great fun. MikeD74t


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> ----------------
> Hello All
> Sounds like you are coming right along. Do share a pick:


As you wish .....




























I want to shorten it some, add cutouts to let more light get to the yellow ring, and obviously do something about the white. But it's working great, and I love not having to wear glasses to shoot anymore!  BTW, the image is really MUCH clearer when viewing the lens while aiming. Depth of field on the camera blurred it (and the housing) quite a bit.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an HHA and it takes lens kit b http://www.hhasports.com/sights/lenskits.htm 
1-5/8 is just under 42mm. can you help me pick out a lens on the zenni sight that will work for me? I can not find the 43mm one that you have listed. im blind or something


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have same HHa 1-5/8. can you let me know which lens you got so I can have the right ones not having to grind
thanks


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

onyx48166 said:


> I have an HHA and it takes lens kit b http://www.hhasports.com/sights/lenskits.htm
> 1-5/8 is just under 42mm. can you help me pick out a lens on the zenni sight that will work for me? I can not find the 43mm one that you have listed. im blind or something


This is what I bought (frame # 220021 ) http://www.zennioptical.com/#/?q=220021 I ordered the 1.57 index lenses because they are no additional charge. They are plastic and I sanded the diameter down by hand to fit my housing. I used a pretty coarse sandpaper and it didn't take long.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Here is some scopes. That are very easy to make. And a standard Len's will drop right in.
On one side of the housing, you drill a hole big enough for a 10/32 headed bolt. On the other side of the scope body. You drill a hole just big enough for a 10/32 thread to go through.

Slip the bolt through the big hole ,and out the little hole. And attach a 10/32 nut.[ Later


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

You have a PM


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Nepini said:


> You have a PM


Hello All
Pm. answered. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guy's if you have a 1 3/4 inch Len's.You can just use the 1 3/4" as it is, in the housing. And if you would like to have or try, a smaller Len's. Just put the Grey electrical reducer in the scope housing.

Now if you have a 1 3/8 inch Len's. Take the Grey electrical reducer. And slide into the housing first. Then place your, 1 3/8 Len's in. And use the housing nut to hold it all together.

Guy's U want to buy the plumbing kit. Its called a drain increaser, kit. Now you buy a electrical reducer. Then buy a 10/32 stainless steel screw driver bolt. Thats all U need to make a nice scope. Prime it and paint the color of your choice. Or use camo tape for sides. And paint end ring nuts. U can sand or cut these raise places, off the nuts.,

As U will see in the pictures. On one side of your housing U drill a hole size 3/8 inch . This hole, will except the screw driver head of the bolt. Now on the other side of the housing. You drill a 3/16 inch hole. 

The way i do this. So both holes are straight across from one another. Drill the 3/16 inch hole first. From one side, and come out the other side straight. Then I take a 3/8 inch bit. And re-drill one of those 3/16 inch holes. Now I have a 3/8 and a 3/16 inch hole in the scope housing.. Across from each other.

Then I slide the bolt through the big hole first. And let the small end of the bolt go through the 3/16 inch hole, on the other side of the scope housing.. Now the head of the bolt is inside the scope body. And the 10/32" althread is sticking out the other side. Now place a 10/ 32 " nut on the althread,and tighten it up. The head of the bolt inside. Has now become flush and tight. Up against the inside side wall, of the scope housing. And now U are ready to attach to your sight bar adapter on your horizontal bar on your sight bar. of your bow. 

Any question's shout out. [ Later.


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Unk, I just got into this Read today and couldn't make one fast enough. This is what I ended up using and I must say it worked perfect for the first try
A 1" PVC coupler, .100 lense/$ store, black film canister no lid pushed in RIM first against lense, then cut canister flush with pvc coupler. Lense sits on pipe stop at center of coupler This is a very snug lense retainer I wrapped some blk electrical tape around cut end of canister as there was a small airgap from taper. To remove lense simply/firmly push it out. The lense is cut to 1 5/16"dia and nets out to 1 3/16" clear view may be a tad small for some.

Dasbear


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I just ordered +0.50 & +0.75 from zenni for my extreme 4 pin, will see if I did good or wasted enough $ to buy 4 gal of gas! Dan


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

A couple more pics of complete 8X scope


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dasbear said:


> A couple more pics of complete 8X scope




Looks great :thumbs_up A very nice DIY sight scope. Han't this fun. :wink: And U have a sight to boot. 
Theres all kinds of ways, to make a scope sight. And the more you try different fittings. There's no telling what one might design. This scope will aim as good as any out there. Besides , like a friend of mine once said. Aiming starts between ones ears.

When i first started in archery. Many- many moons ago. I was handed a 2 piece green fiber glass bow, and a string. 
Put up some pie plates, and started shooting. I said to self " OH " if I only had a sight. I just know I could do better. " SO " i went in my house, and found some big oh, wooden country matches. 
And taped the match on the bow. Used the head of the wooden match. For my sight pin. ha-ha. But I did better,and that day on. Was enough, to get me hooked on archer, all these years. And loved every minute of the archery sport. [ Later


----------



## 05brando (Sep 5, 2010)

subscribing to this for when my armortech get in!!


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Heres a tru glo 4 pin w/lite, 1-1/4" end cap and pipe retainer ring. cap is bushed up w/blk tape for tightness the felt tabs from previous poster would be a cleaner application


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Trophy Ridge Firewire V5 that I am going to try adding a lens to. My eye sight is not that great and even with glasses of my contacts in I still have problems seeing the targets clearly. I want to start with a 2x or 3x lens to see if it helps me any.

I am going to have an optician friend help me with making the lens and figuring out the best way to mount it in my sight but I thought I would ask a few questions on what would be the best way to mount it.

The front has a Optic ring the holds the fiber. Two screws go through the ring into the housing and one goes through a tab on top of the housing. I can see two ways that I can put a lens into this sight.

1. Make the lens the same size as the optic ring and get longer screws for the two that go through the ring into the housing. Put screw holes in the lens so that they line up the holes in the house and ring. Also add a notch in the lens for the fiber where it goes from the ring to the housing. The problem I see with this is that the screws are both on the bottom right side and the tab is on the top left side. With the lens I do not think i woudl be able to screw in the tab on the upper left side. Would this leave the lens and the ring to loose?

2. I would glue a ring of plastic on the housing and another ring of plastic on the optic ring that would leave a gap just large enough for the lens. How thick and how deep would these rings be to hold the lens in place? Would rings be enough to hold the lens in place?

I have been reading though this post and I get the feeling that most of the housing for the lens are no appear to be holding the lens in by screws just peasure. Have I been missuderstanding that?

I am also thinking about just screwing the lens into the front of the optic ring or grinding away part of the optic ring to have a ridge to place the lens into but I am not sure how well those will work.

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

nevarrie said:


> I have a Trophy Ridge Firewire V5 that I am going to try adding a lens to. My eye sight is not that great and even with glasses of my contacts in I still have problems seeing the targets clearly. I want to start with a 2x or 3x lens to see if it helps me any.
> 
> I am going to have an optician friend help me with making the lens and figuring out the best way to mount it in my sight but I thought I would ask a few questions on what would be the best way to mount it.
> 
> ...


=====================
Hello

Quote = optician friend .

Reply = He has small blanks, with different powers. Get him to let you hold them out in-front of you. About the distance you would hold the sight to aim. Make a peep with your hand, to view them.
Truthfully. 2 or 3 power, I don't think is enough power. I would try the 4 power first. To speed things along. 2 and 3 power are for some one that has very little eye problems. 

Any chance. you can post a picture of your sight. [ later


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Also if you can post the interior and exterior dimention of your sight would be great. Does your sight have the plastic lense/cover on the front like the website shows?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

nevarrie said:


> I have a Trophy Ridge Firewire V5 that I am going to try adding a lens to. My eye sight is not that great and even with glasses of my contacts in I still have problems seeing the targets clearly. I want to start with a 2x or 3x lens to see if it helps me any.
> 
> I am going to have an optician friend help me with making the lens and figuring out the best way to mount it in my sight but I thought I would ask a few questions on what would be the best way to mount it.
> 
> ...


I have the Firewire V3, and I just added a 4x lens to it tonight. My lens was a 43mm round lens from the zennioptical glasses I mentioned in a previous post. I did not have to modify anything to get that lens to work with this sight. If you are looking at the front of the sight, at around 4 o'clock there is a screw, and the clear fiber cover has an area that protrudes towards the center of the sight. There is a small notch behind this protrusion. Now, the lens can be tucked behind this protrusion, and if you rotate the lens you will find a position where the lens fits nicely in the housing and is captured at one point by the protrusion. This is because the lens is close to a circle but not quite a true circle. I just set the lens in there and then used a couple dabs of hot glue on the onside and the outside to hold it in place. I'll try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I got my lenses from zenni yesterday. I got the 43mm circles. I put it on my HHA and it works well. It is a little out of focus. Can that be fixed or is just what it is?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

onyx48166 said:


> I got my lenses from zenni yesterday. I got the 43mm circles. I put it on my HHA and it works well. It is a little out of focus. Can that be fixed or is just what it is?


What power did you get? From what others have said in this thread, anything greater than a +.5 diopter (4x) will probably need a clarifier peep. My +.5 from Zenni is very sharp without a clarifier.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

+.5 and a +.75. But I need new glasses my apointment is this saturday. I will also talk this over with the eye dr.


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got my lenses from zenni,.50-.75, went out with .50 (4x) taped to my sight and the target was blurry. Got on here to list both lenses and saw the above post,thought maybe I'll try it with my glasses! WOW!! Your vision must be correct for the lens to work like it should.I'm going to sell the +.75 (6x) in the classifides for $ 8.00 TYD. Dan


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

At least Zenni has liked the influx of buisness from this thread


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

onyx48166 said:


> At least Zenni has liked the influx of buisness from this thread


I bet they are wondering why everyone wants to look like Harry Potter all of the sudden


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> =====================
> Hello
> 
> Quote = optician friend .
> ...


Thanks for the info on that a 2 or 3 power might not be enough. I go to my eye doctor on Monday so I will be working with him first to get an idea on which eye is stronger and also which eye is more dominate before I start working with the lens but now I will know that I may have to start with 4x or higher. 

I use a Hind Sight currently due to having such problems seeing through a peep, though I found the hind sight only helped me a little with being able to see the target that is part of why I am looking at adding lens. I may have to go back to a peep to make all of this work well since I most likely will need a clarifier.

I promise to post pics, and with what Veni Vidi Vici said it sounds like it might be a lot easier to put a lens in my Sight.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

nevarrie said:


> Thanks for the info on that a 2 or 3 power might not be enough. I go to my eye doctor on Monday so I will be working with him first to get an idea on which eye is stronger and also which eye is more dominate before I start working with the lens but now I will know that I may have to start with 4x or higher.
> 
> I use a Hind Sight currently due to having such problems seeing through a peep, though I found the hind sight only helped me a little with being able to see the target that is part of why I am looking at adding lens. I may have to go back to a peep to make all of this work well since I most likely will need a clarifier.
> 
> I promise to post pics, and with what Veni Vidi Vici said it sounds like it might be a lot easier to put a lens in my Sight.


nevarrie: I just realized I forgot to post pics of my Firewire V3. I'll get them posted tonight so you can see how easy it is. As for eye dominance, you can test that yourself. Find a small hole to look through (just tear a quarter size hole in a sheet of paper). Hold the paper out at arm's length and with both eyes open, look at a stationary object in the distance. Now, keeping both eyes open, slowly move the paper towards your face, making sure to look at the object through the hole the entire time. Eventually, the hole will move to one of your eyes. This is your dominant eye.


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> nevarrie: I just realized I forgot to post pics of my Firewire V3. I'll get them posted tonight so you can see how easy it is.


Thanks. It would be nice to see how it is done.



Veni Vidi Vici said:


> As for eye dominance, you can test that yourself. Find a small hole to look through (just tear a quarter size hole in a sheet of paper). Hold the paper out at arm's length and with both eyes open, look at a stationary object in the distance. Now, keeping both eyes open, slowly move the paper towards your face, making sure to look at the object through the hole the entire time. Eventually, the hole will move to one of your eyes. This is your dominant eye.


I have the fun problem that out of 10 times doing the tests I can get 3 or 4 answers depending on the time of day and which side of the body the paper or cd comes up on(a few inches off center will attract the eye the side). Using the hole back to the eye trick more often finds one eye or the other as being dominate but I few times I will bring it back to my nose or within 8 to 10 inches of my nose before I have to pull the cd to one side of the other. I have even tried to trick of having someone 10 feet away(or look at the camera on my computer) and have me look though a cd at there nose to have them tell me which eye they see and most of the time it is the left side of my nose early in the morning, the right eye around lunch, left eye in the afternoon and right side of the nose in the evening. I have been testing myself a lot over the last 2 months to try and figure it out and do not have a firm answer. The fun of having bad eyes all my life. I have started working with shooting with and eye patch because of it.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

im so tryin this just got to figure out a housing to fit on my vital gear!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are the pics for mounting a 43mm round lens in a Trophy Ridge Firewire V3 sight. No mods to the lens, just tuck it into the slot in the first picture, then spin it around until you find the orientation that fits the best. A few drops of hot glue on the front and the back and you are done.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Here are the pics for mounting a 43mm round lens in a Trophy Ridge Firewire V3 sight. No mods to the lens, just tuck it into the slot in the first picture, then spin it around until you find the orientation that fits the best. A few drops of hot glue on the front and the back and you are done.



================
Hello All
Very nice. Thanks for shareing your pic's. [ Later


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Here are the pics for mounting a 43mm round lens in a Trophy Ridge Firewire V3 sight. No mods to the lens, just tuck it into the slot in the first picture, then spin it around until you find the orientation that fits the best. A few drops of hot glue on the front and the back and you are done.


Thanks for the pics. Looks like it with a little hot glue I should be good to go when I get a lens.

One question. I see in the second pic that it looks like you are using a light. Is there any glare for the light on the lens?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

nevarrie said:


> Thanks for the pics. Looks like it with a little hot glue I should be good to go when I get a lens.
> 
> One question. I see in the second pic that it looks like you are using a light. Is there any glare for the light on the lens?


Not that I have noticed, but I don't use the light most of the time and I haven't tried under various lighting conditions. As for the hot glue, as you can see I didn't use much. It's not the prettiest thing to look at up close, but the dabs are hardly noticeable from a distance or in use.


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Here's mine*

Here's one i made a while ago. I sold it on here, not for a profit, just for someone else that didn't have the money to spend on a scope at the time. It was approximately 10x. I used reading glasses that were 1.25 diopter. It had a good view, a little blurry, but shootable. I have the other lens from the glasses and other harware items to build another, just haven't had the time. I was impressed with how well it worked out. The only thing I miss is the level. Maybe I'll add it to the next one. I wish I had a better pic of the lens.


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

this looks great, ready to order some glasses from zenni. does anyone know what amber tint to order,thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

pyroman_27 said:


> Here's one i made a while ago. I sold it on here, not for a profit, just for someone else that didn't have the money to spend on a scope at the time. It was approximately 10x. I used reading glasses that were 1.25 diopter. It had a good view, a little blurry, but shootable. I have the other lens from the glasses and other harware items to build another, just haven't had the time. I was impressed with how well it worked out. The only thing I miss is the level. Maybe I'll add it to the next one. I wish I had a better pic of the lens.
> View attachment 1032547



====================
Hello All
As for adding a bubble level vial. Its no big-E. Just use a drimal. Cut a small slot in the top of the PVC housing. And a couple dabs of glue on the sides of the bubble vial. Go slow on cutting your slot. [ Later


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

*my lense*

Went to Walmart today with wife to get groceries so I decided to do a little shopping of my own. Went to the optical center and started talking to the optician about computer glasses. Well, one thing led to another and for $15 I was able to purchase a .50 lense blank. Took it home and a half hour later I have myself a nice lense for my HHA. It is held in place with a soft cover from an old pair of binoculars.


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ordered .25 & .50 last week so hope to be completing a low power for my daughter soon that will also be drilled for fiber optic center pin. I've already drilled some test lense's and had no problems if you go slow.


----------



## Calgachus (Feb 6, 2011)

Visited a local optical lab and explained the story, within 20 mins I had .50 in my hand and perfectly ground to fit my Trophy Ridge Flatliner for a tenner !
We had a mess about with various strengths and while .75 was useable, you were pushing it a bit and just wasnt as clear as the .50. .25 was also spot on for clarity, but there seemed to be little advantage over the .50 with the lower magnification.

So at least ar far as the UK goes, I would ask at smaller private labs, the larger main street outlets wanted outrageous amounts !


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Calgachus said:


> Visited a local optical lab and explained the story, within 20 mins I had .50 in my hand and perfectly ground to fit my Trophy Ridge Flatliner for a tenner !
> We had a mess about with various strengths and while .75 was useable, you were pushing it a bit and just wasnt as clear as the .50. .25 was also spot on for clarity, but there seemed to be little advantage over the .50 with the lower magnification.
> 
> So at least ar far as the UK goes, I would ask at smaller private labs, the larger main street outlets wanted outrageous amounts !



=====================

Hello and thanks for the good input. [ Later


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Calgachus said:


> Visited a local optical lab and explained the story, within 20 mins I had .50 in my hand and perfectly ground to fit my Trophy Ridge Flatliner for a tenner !


the local optometrist where I used to live was very accomodating about people bringing in bows, pistols etc to test lenses. he did like a phone call first, though.


----------



## trailblazzin (Mar 21, 2011)

My local dollartree sells reading glasses how do I know what magnification I need?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

trailblazzin said:


> My local dollartree sells reading glasses how do I know what magnification I need?


Hello
Don't go over a + 100. Using +100 for some archers, this power is to strong. And they haft to use a yellow 25 negative clarifier peep screw in insert. Or a green. Some even use a red.

If you can find a + 75. Which is very hard to find. T Len's company's got smart. And saw this + 75 . Was cutting down on there glasses sales. [Later
N


----------



## kejog (Jun 25, 2010)

great post will give it go.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t-----> for the new-B members,[ Later:wink:
Hello All


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

moak11 said:


> Went to Walmart today with wife to get groceries so I decided to do a little shopping of my own. Went to the optical center and started talking to the optician about computer glasses. Well, one thing led to another and for $15 I was able to purchase a .50 lense blank. Took it home and a half hour later I have myself a nice lense for my HHA. It is held in place with a soft cover from an old pair of binoculars.
> View attachment 1033391
> View attachment 1033392
> View attachment 1033393
> ...


so if I go to Walmart and ask the optical center if they have a .50 lens blank I should be able to get one?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Go to Wall Marts and ask for .50 diopter Len's blank.
If the blank size hasn't changed. The blank size will be about 3 inches in Dia.

If they say they can only order the blank from there Optical lab, by computer. Ask for the biggest round blank size they can order by computer.

Now theres some Wal Mart centers. That still have Len's blanks. And do there own cutting to size. Right there, in there optical department. And if U know your correct size. 
They just might cut it for your finished size scope. Now pre- measure a Len's before you go. In-case they might cut the blank down for you. 

Or tell us here your size scope. And myself and the guys here, can help you out on the finished size Len's. You need to ask for.


===============

Now if they say they can't sell U blanks. Don't fuss with them.

Just come RIGHT back here. And give me the name of the town, and the phone number of that Wall Mart store.
I will call them. And With what I tell them. I think they will be more than glad to sell you a Len's blank. :wink:

==============
I have explain earlier in one my post. Where I contacted Wall Marts head person. Over all the optical departments of any Wall Mart store.
Reason I did they refused to sell me a blank.

After talking to this person. And after this head person talked to there Wall Mart attorney.
The head person .called me back. And said yes Mr. Bond. We would be more than glad to sell U a blank Len's . Which stores optical department, would you use. So we can set you up ,to buy a blank. :wink:


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Or tell us here your size scope. And myself and the guys here, can help you out on the finished size Len's. You need to ask for.


Ok I have a HHA Sight OL-5019 I think. It says it fits the Lens Kit B.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> Ok I have a HHA Sight OL-5019 I think. It says it fits the Lens Kit B.



Hello All


Quote = I think. It says it fits the Lens Kit B. 

I would have no idea about the kit .Or model number.

Maybe some one else here knows. And can be of help.

Or just call or email HHA. and ask them.[ Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

The B Kit says it fits all 1 5/8"models.


----------



## 2dblng (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, I'm gonna go to wally world and talk to them. I have a issue seeing clearly down range, i have a 2x in my viper and it helps a little, so i'm gonna try a 4x too see if that helps clear things up. thanks a bunch for all the help


----------



## 2dblng (Mar 28, 2009)

Well i visited the eye care center and they set me up with a lens in 4X(+.50 diopter), cut to fit and i made a retainer ring with 1 1/2 coupling and pc of pipe, 2 4/40 screws and it is all set up to shoot...gonna test it 2moro. i will post pics of my finished product..thanks again for the thread and all the input from everyone


----------



## trailblazzin (Mar 21, 2011)

How much did they charge you?


----------



## 2dblng (Mar 28, 2009)

How much did they charge you?

$27.50

so for $30 total i have a scope now, compared to the $80 or higher cost


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

2dblng said:


> How much did they charge you?
> 
> $27.50
> 
> so for $30 total i have a scope now, compared to the $80 or higher cost



=================

Hello All
Now if you had just got the blank. And cut it down your self. . The blank .Would have cost $ 15.00

But $27.50 I think. Is very reasonable. For the blank.And them cutting the blank to size.:wink: [ Later


----------



## 2dblng (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my somewhat finished lents and retainer ring..


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbs_do


2dblng said:


> Here is my somewhat finished lents and retainer ring..
> View attachment 1133399


Hello All
Very-very nice indeed.:thumbs_up

I made one out of the same material
As a suggestion, You might want to paint a ring on the front flat edge,
They have them you can buy also. [ later


----------



## 2dblng (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for help Unk Bond.. Greatly Appreciated


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

2dblng said:


> Thanks for help Unk Bond.. Greatly Appreciated


Hello All
Your welcome.
Might add here . With a drimal and the little file set. One can get fancy even more. If light is needed. Or if one wants there scope lighter. Have fun. [Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

I think Ill have to find a place online to get the lens cause I went to 2 walmarts in my area and they said they dont carry lenses blanks anymore.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> I think Ill have to find a place online to get the lens cause I went to 2 walmarts in my area and they said they dont carry lenses blanks anymore.


Hello All

Go back to Wal Marts and have them order you a 2 inch Len's or the biggest Len's they can order with no bifocal. from there lab.
Let me know what they say. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> Go back to Wal Marts and have them order you a 2 inch Len's or the biggest Len's they can order with no bifocal. from there lab.
> Let me know what they say. [ Later


==============

HJello All
If they say they can't. Get me there phone number. And I will call them [Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> ==============
> 
> HJello All
> If they say they can't. Get me there phone number. And I will call them [Later


Ok they said that they cant just order a lens that they only do it for glasses. I was talking to the lady for a couple minutes about it and she didnt seem to understand what I wanted at first. Then she said they cant just order lens they give the dimensions to the Lab and they cut and send them back to them with the glasses. Then she was trying to figure out how I was going to cut the lens.

But here is the walmart number (863) 859-3626


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> Ok they said that they cant just order a lens that they only do it for glasses. I was talking to the lady for a couple minutes about it and she didnt seem to understand what I wanted at first. Then she said they cant just order lens they give the dimensions to the Lab and they cut and send them back to them with the glasses. Then she was trying to figure out how I was going to cut the lens.
> 
> But here is the walmart number (863) 859-3626



===================

Hello All

I will call the manager of this Wal Mart store.
But first . I need a little information first.

1. Power Len's you want.

2. Do you plan to cut the Len's your self.

3. If you don't plan to cut the lens your self. Then if I remember right .They charge $15.00 for a Len's blank. And $20.00 to cut a Len's to size. Total being $35.00 [ Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> ===================
> 
> Hello All
> 
> ...


I think from what Ive read it seems everyone else uses .50 which is x4 so I was thinking of just getting that. Or would .75 x6 be better? How would I cut the lens myself?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> I think from what Ive read it seems everyone else uses .50 which is x4 so I was thinking of just getting that. Or would .75 x6 be better? How would I cut the lens myself?



Hello All
If your young and your eyes are good. Go with the 4X
a 6x one needs to start using a negative clarifier. Being yellow -green- or - red. 
Also buying a scope or making one. Try not to have your dot or sight pin, between the target and your front Len's.

U might think what I'm going to say. Is a little off the wall. Some times one can see to much, by increasing the power in the scope. And that excites the eye. Intern excites ones nerve system. [ Brings on, a less steady aim.

Hang in here .It might be a couple days. Before I can get to my Wal Mart store. Where as I can get the right size to tell your stores computer So there computer will under stand ,what size to tell the optical lab,.
Don't fret I will surly call the manager of this Wal Mart store. U will get your Len's, one way or the other. If I haft to pic one up at my Wal Mart store. [ Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> If your young and your eyes are good. Go with the 4X
> a 6x one needs to start using a negative clarifier. Being yellow -green- or - red.
> Also buying a scope or making one. Try not to have your dot or sight pin, between the target and your front Len's.
> [ Later


Yeah Im 17 and I have almost 20x20 eyes, so I guess I dont need the 6x. I just want something so that if Im hunting I can get the a better view of the kill spot on the hogs when I go hunting.



Unk Bond said:


> Hang in here .It might be a couple days. Before I can get to my Wal Mart store. Where as I can get the right size to tell your stores computer So there computer will under stand ,what size to tell the optical lab,.
> Don't fret I will surly call the manager of this Wal Mart store. U will get your Len's, one way or the other. If I haft to pic one up at my Wal Mart store. [ Later


Thanks I appreciate your help. No rush though cause I still have to go and get a new peep set up in my bow and some other stuff done.... And Im still waiting for the money to get my arrows. But thanks again. If I get it uncut how will I cut it to the size I need?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> Yeah I'm 17 and I have almost 20x20 eyes, so I guess I don't need the 6x. I just want something so that if I'm hunting I can get the a better view of the kill spot on the hogs when I go hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I appreciate your help. No rush though cause I still have to go and get a new peep set up in my bow and some other stuff done.... And I'm still waiting for the money to get my arrows. But thanks again. If I get it uncut how will I cut it to the size I need?



------------------
Hello All

Quote = If I get it uncut how will I cut it to the size I need?

Ans = go back to the beginning of this thread and read and look at the pictures how its done.

1. ? Sounds like you want a Len's for hunting. Now that leads me to ask U . ? Is your hunting sight round. or square or rectangle. [ Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> 1. ? Sounds like you want a Len's for hunting. Now that leads me to ask U . ? Is your hunting sight round. or square or rectangle. [ Later


Its a HHA 1 Pin sight so its round.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> Its a HHA 1 Pin sight so its round.



================

Hello All
Well I was at Wal Marts today. Didn't get to meet the guy. I was seeking to meet. Will go again tomorrow.[ Later


----------



## dirtydog (Dec 29, 2004)

i called my local walmart and was told that they could not cut me lens for my bow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

I'm :angry: than a wet hornet.

Went again to Wal Marts today, as I promised I would.
And the guy I deal with, in Wal Marts optical department. Was there to day, by luck
. 
His attitude wasn't the friendly guy I Youst to know, and deal with. He said he couldn't order blanks any more, from the lab. 
I reminded him the optical general manager over all Wal Mart stores, had set up there store, on record. For me to buy a Len's. Any time I needed one. And he replied I know, but now we can't order from our lab. Unless a eye glasses frame is attached to the order.:thumbs_do

So I just got off the phone with Wal Mart customer service. Explained my problem. And she assured me. I would be contacted by a optical Representative. , with end 3 days.

U know i,m beginning to smell a rat here. I'm starting to think. One of our sight company's. Might have contacted Wal Mart Optical division. To keep us, from making our own sight Len's. 

Will let you know what transpires, when they call me back. Sorry 
If this dosen't work its self out. Wal Marts, will see my last nickle. And I generaly average spending there. About 3 to 400 dollars a month at there store. [ Later


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> I'm :angry: than a wet hornet.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what the lady at my store said. Thanks though for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

do you know anywhere online i can order a lens?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> do you know anywhere online i can order a lens?


=====================

Hello All
Little up date. I called Wal Mart customer service. Then the Manger of my Wal Mart optical department .Called me 3 times. To let me know she had ordered me a 4 and a 6 power Len's

I also went to Wal Marts to day and met the Optical manager. We had a long talk.
Instead of talking to some optical salesman. When you go to Wal Marts optical department. Talk to the manger. They put there pants on, the same as you or I. 

Will let you know when I get both of my Len's.
Now to your question, of buying on line. Yes you can buy on line. And the contact others used. Is in this thread some where. So do a little research here. [ Later


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Is the use of magnification while archery hunting legal?
Man... if it is, I will be ALL OVER THIS! I have a Sword Accu-Sight. It has a threaded retaining ring to hold a lens. I just never thought of putting one in there because it is WAY Too expensive to buy a custom lens.

Thanks Unk!!! I have to go to the eye Dr. soon anyway... I may bring the retaining ring with me to see if he will grind a .75 or a .50 for me right then and there... AWESOME!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Huaco said:


> Is the use of magnification while archery hunting legal?
> Man... if it is, I will be ALL OVER THIS! I have a Sword Accu-Sight. It has a threaded retaining ring to hold a lens. I just never thought of putting one in there because it is WAY Too expensive to buy a custom lens.
> 
> Thanks Unk!!! I have to go to the eye Dr. soon anyway... I may bring the retaining ring with me to see if he will grind a .75 or a .50 for me right then and there... AWESOME!



=================

Hello All
The Len's is legal in Ohio I know. And probably the other states. This is sorta like using a Red Dot scope.They are legal to..

After saying that. The law says its illegal to project any dot on a animal. Like using a lazier dot on any animal. 

Now a scope Len's or Red Dot. Doesn't project a spot on the deer. Like a lazier. But do ask your game warden. And explain to him. Your scope sight pin or dot. Doesn't project a dot on the deer's body. Hope this helps answer your question. If U have any more questions. Shout out here.:wink: My self or some one else. Will be glad to help U out, with a answer. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> do you know anywhere online i can order a lens?



--------------

Hello All
Just got back from Wal Marts. My 2 Len's came to $31.00 +. These blanks seem nicer than the the ones I you-st to buy.

Now go back to your Wal Mart store talk to the optical manger. Tell he or she to order a Diopter power Len's blank, That hasn't been ground down for a shape
. 
To do this, tell them, the computer needs to be changed. To read as a in Store Lab ORDER.You got to be a little persistent. They have no reason legally, not to sell to U or refuse U. If they say again they can't sell to you. Go to the store manger. Or call customer service. Then let me know here the out come. [ Later


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Have you noticed if when you insert the lens in the sight if it changes your pin settings? I don't see any reason it would...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Huaco said:


> Have you noticed if when you insert the lens in the sight if it changes your pin settings? I don't see any reason it would...


---------------------
Hello All
Well I can't see why it would. But magnifications plays tricks some times . :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
A little heads up here.
Guys I just got a chance to take a closer look at my 2 Len's from Wal Marts
Seems these blanks aren't the same thickness all over the blank shell.:thumbs_do . Now I don't know if Wal Marts has changed there Len's shell blanks. To a different style Len's shell blank.I f they have. Thats not good by any means. We can't use this new style,if they did.

Reason I say this is. Once you cut out this round blank Len's. And put it in the Len's housing. Then when you tighten up the scope retainer ring. The retainer ring, wouldn't be touching all the outer surface of the Len's. Now using a rubber O ring, would take up some slack. But I don't know if it would be enough.

So don't buy a Len's shell Unless its the same thickness . All around the outer edge of the blank circle. [ Later


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Man... I stopped by my WM vision center this evening after work and the sales associate was VERY helpful! I told her about grinding it down to put on my bow sight and she was extremely interested. She told me "I dont see why we cant order you some lenses... we just had to order lose lenses for someone's reading glasses..." I have to wait till monday to talk to the Mgr. at the vision center, but she said she would be happy to help me too.

I HOPE I CAN USE THIS LENS...

While I was there, I picked up a 1.00 power reading glass and at arm's length, it was blurred. I will try to get a 0.75 or 0.50 to see how it compares. I could not find anything under 1.00 though...


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Now go back to your Wal Mart store talk to the optical manger. Tell he or she to order a Diopter power Len's blank, That hasn't been ground down for a shape
> .
> To do this, tell them, the computer needs to be changed. To read as a in Store Lab ORDER.You got to be a little persistent. They have no reason legally, not to sell to U or refuse U. If they say again they can't sell to you. Go to the store manger. Or call customer service. Then let me know here the out come. [ Later


Ok I will try this, thanks I appreciate your help.



Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> A little heads up here.
> Guys I just got a chance to take a closer look at my 2 Len's from Wal Marts
> Seems these blanks aren't the same thickness all over the blank shell.:thumbs_do . Now I don't know if Wal Marts has changed there Len's shell blanks. To a different style Len's shell blank.I f they have. Thats not good by any means. We can't use this new style,if they did.
> ...


Were you able to get the lens to work on the sights?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ultrakd said:


> Ok I will try this, thanks I appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able to get the lens to work on the sights?



==========

Hello All
I haven't tried cutting the two len's ,down yet. Plan on returning to Wal Mart optical department. And see if the manger, might have ordered the wrong blank len's shell.Will up date here later. [ Later


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

jim p said:


> That seems simple enough. I saw that a PD of 62 was average but I was not sure that this would center the focus in the center of the lens. It does make sense that it would.


I Just ordered (2) of Frame#418912 from Zenni Optical. Each with +0.50 Left lens and 0.75 Right Lens. To make sure the PD was in direct center of the lens, I took half of the listed lens width PLUS half the bridge width. That number gives me the distance from CL of lens to CL of bridge. Take that number multiply by 2 and that will get the PD in direct center of the lens. (hopefully anyway)!!! haha.
So, for less than $20.00 I get (4) lenses... (2) at 4-Power and (2) at 6-Power! cant wait to try them out...


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

I wonder if they get curious as to why guys are buying reading glasses in non-matching magnifications.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Huaco said:


> I wonder if they get curious as to why guys are buying reading glasses in non-matching magnifications.




------------------------------------

Hello All

Quote = So, for less than $20.00 I get (4) lenses... (2) at 4-Power and (2) at 6-Power! cant wait to try them out... 


Reply = U made out like a little bandit ,ha ha

=========

Quote =I wonder if they get curious 

Ans = They can't think past the dollar signs , right.


======

Hey Huaco, it might be real handy here. If U would post the link of Zenni Optical.
Seems this thread is so long. That newbie coming here. Is always asking. Where can I get a Len's. thanks [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Well a little add on here. 
After trying to find, Huaco Frame len's. And turning page after page looking for them. It came to me.Since we are all going to use the same type len's. Meaning we might order a different power. But the shape would be the same.That Huaco has ordered.

Why not list the The frame and all the measurements of that frame len's. Where as we attain a center focal len's.
Then when a new-B visits this thread. And reads the directions, for buying a frame len's. Then all he would haft to do, is call. And give the specs we have listed here. For a frame len's.

[SO]
What's needed here .So please add to the list

1.The link to frame len's = http://www.zennioptical.com/

2. The frame number = Frame#418912 

3. The page number

4. All sizes listed to ask for. And how to ask for.When ordering

5. The cost of one pair of frame len's

6.Add to this list. Any thing .That I over looked.

------------------------------[ Later


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Hello All
> 
> ...





Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> Well a little add on here.
> After trying to find, Huaco Frame len's. And turning page after page looking for them. It came to me.Since we are all going to use the same type len's. Meaning we might order a different power. But the shape would be the same.That Huaco has ordered.
> ...


Unk... I will do my best 

http://www.zennioptical.com/?q=418912

That is the frame. All I did to find this frame was to use the slider bar in the Left sidebar. There is a slide-bar to select "frame size" and I slid it all the way to LARGE. Once my search returned the products that matched, I filtered the selections by lowest price. This was the Largest-Cheapest frame they had. 

As far as the lenses???

I got Single Vision lenses.
Pupillary Distance ---- 74 (Which comes from Lens width 57/2=28.5. Bridge width 17/2=8.5 ---- 28.5+8.5=37. This is center of lens to center-line of nose ---- 37x2= 74 this is center-line of lens to center-line of lens.)
Lens Height --- 42

PAIR #1
OD SPH --- +0.5
OD CYL --- 00
OD AXIS--- 00
OD NVADD --- 00

OS SPH --- +0.5
OS CYL --- 00
OS AXIS --- 00
OS NVADD --- 00

PAIR #2
OD SPH --- +0.75
OD CYL --- 00
OD AXIS--- 00
OD NVADD --- 00

OS SPH --- +0.75
OS CYL --- 00
OS AXIS --- 00
OS NVADD --- 00

$6.95 per pair 
$13.90 sub total
$4.95 shipping and hadling
$18.95 total to my door!!!

That is all the info I can see that I would need to share here...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Huaco very nice, and a outstanding post. U are a credit to optical DIY thread.:thumbs_up 
Frame len's. information. And being well laid out. Thanks a bunch. This should be a great help, to a New-B here [ Later


----------



## DiamondtheRock (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice! I have very poorsight in my right eye, 20/400. I have to shoot with a contact lense in my right eye and have been looking for more help. I think I might be able to fit the lense from a pair of reading glasses over my bow sight and glue it to the outside ring. Hmmm, my eye doctor just might be able to help...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DiamondtheRock said:


> Nice! I have very poorsight in my right eye, 20/400. I have to shoot with a contact lens in my right eye and have been looking for more help. I think I might be able to fit the lens from a pair of reading glasses over my bow sight and glue it to the outside ring. Hmmm, my eye doctor just might be able to help...



=================
Hello All
Sorry guys,Little off topic. But I feel its very important. 
Like you my right eye is very bad With Glaucoma And MG. now I hold a bow with my left bow hand. And aim with my left eye.
If U would like to know how. Pm me.

===============
Huaco is the frame len's you ordered round. 
I found this frame,550821 round pair of len's, for $6.95. And was wondering if you view them, in your frame len's search. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t------> :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> =================
> Hello All
> Sorry guys,Little off topic. But I feel its very important.
> Like you my right eye is very bad With Glaucoma And MG. now I hold a bow with my left bow hand. And aim with my left eye.
> ...




--------------

Same question. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t


Hello All--- Later


----------



## eugenec (Sep 27, 2011)

*Great Idea*

I did it. It works so well and I saved $$. Thank you guys.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2125651&p=1068620460#post1068620460


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

eugenec said:


> I did it. It works so well and I saved $$. Thank you guys.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2125651&p=1068620460#post1068620460




========================================

Hello All
Very nice indeed , twernt hard at all, hun/. :wink:

Opened your U tube. Can't seem to find it.
Maybe you could post it here. For others to see, how easy it is. To make a DIY homemade Len's [later


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

got 2 lens for a HHA 1 5/8 from a pair of zenni optical #220025 SPH 1.00(8x) and 0.75(6x) PD was 63. work great using them for a few months now.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

crowofcrow said:


> got 2 lens for a HHA 1 5/8 from a pair of zenni optical #220025 SPH 1.00(8x) and 0.75(6x) PD was 63. work great using them for a few months now.



Hello All

Sounds good :thumbs_up

The trick to making them. Is just get at it. :wink: [Later


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone have any issues doing this on a multi-pin sight. Right now I have an apex axim 6 pin(came on my bow). I only use the top 4 pins. Will the magnification be different for the pins due to their location on the lens?


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

look at post 242 seems to be working for him. ty unc i am going to walmart tomorrow. hopefully i can find something of use there. if not ill have to wait until Monday.


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

seems i lost a day tomorrow is Monday. ill have these done and post a pic tomorrow night if the eye dr has any lens in stock


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

crank78 said:


> seems i lost a day tomorrow is Monday. ill have these done and post a pic tomorrow night if the eye dr has any lens in stock


Hello All
Sounds good.
Like you. I lost that day to. Turn around twice and its Monday. [ Later


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well got really lucky. I went to pick up my nephew's glasses today. Asked the dr if he had any blanks he would sell me. He said what for. 
I told him what i was doing with it. He said bring your site in and i will cut and mount it in there for you. He also gave me a lens cause i live 30 miles away.
He told me if i had any trouble to bring it up anytime. He seemed to have done this before lol. 
I got home got it cut and in in about fifteen min.its a .50 clear as a bell. I can't wait to try it out in the morning.


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Now how the heck do you post pics


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

another pic


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

anyone got any ideas how to secure my lens in this site. I thought I had it but after about 100 shots today it fell out. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## phantomdooker (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to do this . 89.99 on website to buy one lens
Bought two for 50 both scratch resistant .24 and .50.
Bought a scope cap at bass pro for 13.00 just so I can shoot it tonight. A little mod
Here and there and I would take this hunting. No noise no glue. 
Target sight comes in tomorrow for 3d I might just go buy another 2x and leave the hunting
Sword the way it is! Table grinder cup of water a fat dip of Copenhagen .


----------



## phantomdooker (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## phantomdooker (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought uncut lens at my eye dr.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice, indeed.:set1_CHAPLIN3:
Great DIY 
U are a prime example. Of what one can achieve. If one has the want, and desire need. 

I have a very simple scope I made. From just two plastic grey electrical fittings.A sleeve a reducer to lock the Len's in. 
That excepts a Len's with no tools. About $5 for a scope :wink: 
I could add it here if there is any interest. I'm using 2 of them now. They work great. [ Later


----------



## djandy (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know whats going on in this thread I just need some help seeing my 1 pin sight I cant shoot with my glasses on I have to shoot with both eyes open so the pin wont be as blurry. all options are open for me to try please


----------



## phantomdooker (Aug 12, 2011)

djandy said:


> I don't know whats going on in this thread I just need some help seeing my 1 pin sight I cant shoot with my glasses on I have to shoot with both eyes open so the pin wont be as blurry. all options are open for me to try please


Sounds like u need a verifier . Just spend the money Man U will be happy u did. I went to a 1 pin and a lens with bad eyes . Everything was blurry down range ,bought a clarifier peep and it cleared everything up. 
Just look up archery clarifier vs verifier .


----------



## djandy (Jul 30, 2010)

went to my local archery shop today i tried different sizes of verifiers and still see double I don't know what I am going to do I may have to go back to shooting instinctive like I did 30 years ago


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

djandy said:


> went to my local archery shop today i tried different sizes of verifiers and still see double I don't know what I am going to do I may have to go back to shooting instinctive like I did 30 years ago


===============
Hello All
I am 79 and shoot with out a peep, with a Anchor Sight, for level alinement. And use a 6 power Len's I cut from a pair of glasses. Just buy the .75 diopter blank and grind it out in about 15 minuets.

Here is a suggestion for you .You might try. Take that scope and move it in and out for vocal length.
And see if you can see the target not using a peep. Let us know here.[ Later


Suggestion


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone know a way to mount these on sights without retainers or anything? What trick did you use?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Kenecs said:


> Anyone know a way to mount these on sights without retainers or anything? What trick did you use?


Hello
I might. But need a picture of the sight. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Hey guys a little heads up finding. While laying out your scribe circle for your Len's.

As you know we take 3 pieces of tape to hold are round pattern. Then we scratch around the edge of the pattern.
***
As you make a small ark scratch. And before putting a piece of scotch hold down tape over the scratch mark..Take a ink marker and color your scratch mark. Put tape over it and move on to the next scratch mark.
This colored scratch circle now makes it a lot easier to see where your circle scratch line is. While sanding the circle Len's [ Later


----------



## JLW (Sep 15, 2004)

Just got thru reading this thread, very interesting reading all this. Thanks Unk Bond for starting this and all the other guys posting and sticking with it. I'm 53 yrs old now and my eyes are just not what they used to be. One thing that has helped is that I switched to using all green fiber optic pins in my sight. My distance vision isn't that bad, but after reading all this I'm now thinking about trying a lens in my sight and seeing what if anything that it does for me. My wife's sister works for an optician so I shouldn't have any trouble getting a couple of blanks to try out. This thread as definitely given me a starting point and an ideal on how to do all this. Thanks again, I for one really appreciate all this info.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Unk,

I got a few questions for you if you have the time...

This is the sight I have... 







See the last line says my bezel is 1.875"

The math on this for Zenni:








So would I have to order a pair of glasses in this size?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

mn.moose said:


> Hi Unk,
> 
> I got a few questions for you if you have the time...
> 
> ...


=======================

Hello
Lets start here. Before you even think about buying a Len's
And I will be glad to assist you with other questions with help.

This is proving this scope can hold a Len's. 
Means the scope front inside edge needs enough lip length.

To except a ring for a back stop wall for the Len's .Providing there's is no inside bulging ring. Inside the scope.To take its place.

You need to measure your scope inside lip.
Subtract the thickness of a Len's from the lip.

Now take that measurement and divide in haft. This measurement = your ring size you can use in the back and front to hold the scope Len's.

===============

Now if you have enough lip width .
Then measure the inside Dia. of your scope. 
This measurement then changed to mm .
Now try to find a pair of round circle rim glasses. That is just a little bigger. Than your Dia measurement.

==================
One other poss-ability. Is find a sleeve that will slide into you scope. 
That we can adapt a Len's to.

Digest this and we will go from there. [ Later


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to know... Yes the sight I have is "lens adaptable", I already have purchased the lens bezel that will screw onto the outside of the sight to hold the lens in place. According to Copper John all I need to do is purchase a lens and place that into the bezel and screw that onto my sight. Once the bezel shows up I will get an inside measurement so I know the diameter for the lens.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

mn.moose said:


> Good to know... Yes the sight I have is "lens adaptable", I already have purchased the lens bezel that will screw onto the outside of the sight to hold the lens in place. According to Copper John all I need to do is purchase a lens and place that into the bezel and screw that onto my sight. Once the bezel shows up I will get an inside measurement so I know the diameter for the lens.
> 
> View attachment 2057802


===============

Hello
That sounds great.
Keep me in the loop how your doing. I'm here for any assistance help. [ Later


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

So how much are the blanks usaly. I just got off the phone with local eye doctor and for a lens blank uncut +.50 will cost me $65. That seems alil high. An I can't find a pair of glasses that r big enuff for my sight. Has 47mm ring


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
That's not only steep. But out outrageous.
Last time I bought my blank at Wall Marts. They were 15 to 17 dollars a blank.
Read this thread of other guys source's [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Here is a small 6 power Len's made and mounted.
Using the same procedure as laid out in this thread. [ Later


----------



## Black Death 30 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just spent the last 90 min reading from start to finish.....great thread unk!!! I just purchased an HHA with a 2" housing so hopefully I can find a blank that size. Seems everyone in this thread has the 1 5/8" housing. Im sure I can find what I need with a litte research. Glad I found this b4 I spent the $$$$. Nice work everyone!!


----------



## BowTech-Archery (Aug 23, 2014)

***


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

BowTech-Archery said:


> ***


==

Hello
If you need any help.
We are here to assist you with help. [Later


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

hmmm, would this save some grinding time 
http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Round-Readers-Reading-eyeglasses/dp/B004HTFSFM


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

b0w_bender said:


> hmmm, would this save some grinding time
> http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Round-Readers-Reading-eyeglasses/dp/B004HTFSFM


================
Hello and thanks for the link.
I like the shape. and $9 is about right on price.
Now they say medium. No mention of optical power. or dia width.

If the size would drop in the scope. Yes it would save time. But I haven't found any yet that would. About 15 minuets for me from time of crashing the Len's. And sanding to size shape. [ Later


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

phantomdooker said:


> Bought uncut lens at my eye dr.
> View attachment 1898738


that was my though exactly for use with my 2 inch sword housing. what size did you use and can you put more pictures up of how it fits the front?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All 
Up for another look .
Any questions just ask. Enjoy. [ Later


----------



## acoolengineer (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks! This is a really interesting thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

tag for awesome info!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

Tag. Thanks Unk! Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Tag. Thanks Unk! Can't wait to try this!


Hello
Just remember to stay under 125 + Diaopter.
Re-read the Diaopter scale here on this thread. That = power [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
For the new bees here :wink: :cheers: [ Later


----------

